# NEW OLIGHT M20 WARRIOR



## Porthos (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi All,

There has been discussions in some other threads about a new tactical light with strobe coming out soon, a few members - including me - thought it might be an Olight so I did some Google search this afternoon and look what I have found on a Russian forum:

http://talks.guns.ru/forummessage/109/351968-0.html

Now, my Russian is not that good, but it certainly seems to be a great light with R2 LED and the ability to use different sorts of batteries, like the 18650 rechargeable. :twothumbs
So what do you think? Maybe some of you could translate the whole thing? :thinking:


----------



## baterija (Aug 19, 2008)

Google's russian translation is better than mine ...although not always great.

It will be interesting to see what else comes out about it.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like a nice light. Could be a Fenix TK killer.


----------



## Hitthespot (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like a great light!

I hope I'm reading the line below correctly (seeing as how I speak no Russian) 3 modes-- 7 lumens / 150 hrs, 90 lumens / 12 hours, 250 lumens / 4 hours.

3 режима яркости (7лм/150часов; 90лм/12часов; 250лм/4часа), строб-сигнал

Bill


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like a nice tactical light.


----------



## HeadCSO (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks really nice apart from the strike bezel. Hopefully they will make a version without.


----------



## picard (Aug 19, 2008)

Is Olight made by a Russian company?


----------



## pipspeak (Aug 19, 2008)

interesting... the ring at the base of the bezel looks like some sort of locking ring, so perhaps the light is focusable.


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 19, 2008)

Right on! Just one day after I made a post in another thread saying I wanted an 18650 Olight and this comes out! Yeeeaaaa!


----------



## Albinoni (Aug 19, 2008)

picard said:


> Is Olight made by a Russian company?



No, I'm 100% sure their Chinese owned and made.


----------



## Milly (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow. cool look!!! I like it.
But how about the output?


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 19, 2008)

Milly said:


> Wow. cool look!!! I like it.
> But how about the output?


 
According to the translation in post #2 max output is 250 Lumens.


----------



## ambientmind (Aug 19, 2008)

looks like a nice light, I like the clip. Its funny how things don't translae directly, my favorite parts are:

-Fully removable metal hostage "cigar" holding the torch for immediate inclusion 
-Office modes: 
Full click away - to set the phone 
-Protection from erroneous installation nutrition 

Those are some unique features!


----------



## 1 what (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree. Looks nice. I'd be very tempted to own it for the combination of performance plus style.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Aug 20, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]*I did it with Systran

Announcement of the newest lamp Of olight Of m20 Of warrior down Cree R2.*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial]Durable structure of lamp, steel shock edge, to [osleplyayushche] the bright strobe light and different functions of powerful luminous source: M20 Of warrior - this all, which to you is necessary before the real field of battle. Is brighter is stronger, with the distant light and many functions. Its versatility and endurance will undoubtedly not only give to you excellent light and combat means before the zone of task, but also M20 Of warrior - this is splendid selection for the personal protection: the dazzling light and toothed shock edges based on both sides of lamp will give to you dual protection with the self-defense. Easily controlled, rigid as real soldier, M20 - total energy, not resisted for the tactical missions and the daily use.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Super-bright light-emitting diode Of cree 7090 XR- E R2[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Nourishment: 2xCR123A either 2xR123 Li -Ion or 1[kh]18650 or 1[kh]17670[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Sizes: 140[mm] (L) x of 33.5[mm] (D), the weight: 120.5[g][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Tactical button of the instantaneous start[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Auto-memorization of the last switch oned mode (even without the elements of nourishment)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Excellent heat dispersion of heating for the best protection of light-emitting diode and electrical components[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Excellent centering of beam of light with the irreproachable ray for the distant distances[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Ergonomic design with the reliable structure and the rolling for convenient control even besides the wet hands[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]The strong, indestructible body, which is not rolled up and has a protection from the impacts, the scratches[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Extended prevention of the lowered supply voltage[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Protection from the erroneous installation of the nourishment[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Strong and rapidly detached lace for averting the loss of lamp and lung of the access[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Completely metallic detachable clamp “cigar” retention of lamp for the instantaneous start[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Build it of clip (detachable)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Extended system for control besides nourishment for the uniform and identical light throughout of the life of the nourishment[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Steel leading shock edge (detachable) and trailing shock edge for the close contact battle[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Various forms of head and of tail end with the button: before the pocket it is by feel the touch easy to find the button[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Protection from the random start (by special-turning of tail end with the button)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Smooth reflector or crumpled[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial][Turbo]- mode without the time constraints due to a good heat withdrawal of head lamp[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Full support Li -Ion of accumulators without the disappearance of the modes[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]It is created in accordance with the military standards of the USA: MIL-STD-810F[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Increased quality control[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]3 modes of brightness (7[lm]/150[chasov]; 90[lm]/12[chasov]; 250[lm]/4[chasa]), the strobe- signal[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Control besides the operating modes:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]- Complete pushing of knob - start/the disconnection[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]- The turning of head relative to body ([tuda]-[obratno] down 5-10 degrees) - switching between all modes[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]- Light pressure without the flick - tactical start of the selected for the sake of turning mode beyond the necessary period[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Digital regulator, which gives a constant intensity of the glow[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]It is made from aviation aluminum Of t6061[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Anodizing the body: Type OF THE III (highest degree of hardness)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Standard of the waterproofness of the body: IPX-8 (highest)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Built-in processor for control besides the modes of the work of the lamp[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Ultra-transparent annealed glass with the dual anti-refined coating[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Into package enters plastic cassette for the batteries, case down the belt, the belt down the hand or the neck stored up: two rubber annuli, the lychnidiate ribbed cover plate down the button.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]




[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]



[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]



[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]



[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]



[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]*This is announcement. Let us soon declare price. We expect to obtain the first copies against the beginning of September. On default we bring model on the smooth reflector, but certain quantity we desire to take also on the crumpled.*[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]*[Predzakazy] helmet down expert<[sobachka]>megatorch.ru*[/FONT]


----------



## Mercaptan (Aug 20, 2008)

Durgh, what is the point of having a flap with a cut-out on the holster? Anyone?


----------



## Stephan_L (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey everybody, 

this looks like a very interesting flashlight! We discussed about a flashlight that could be compared to the Fenix TK10/11 but with strobe for tactical applications. 

MattK told us about a flashlight that would come close to this, but he did not want to give away any further information. All he said was "it's coming soon" or "soon everybody will know". 

look here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205325

Yesterday night (in Germany) I found this new discussion about the Olight M20 Warrior and I strongly believe, it was this flashlight, MattK was talking about! 

I will wait until we will have the first reviews and further information here on the CPF, but I will keep an eye on this light! Maybe it comes as close to my "perfect tactical illumination tool" as possible right now! 

If there is anyone with further information, come on and let us know! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## da.gee (Aug 20, 2008)

Mercaptan said:


> Durgh, what is the point of having a flap with a cut-out on the holster? Anyone?



So you can tell if your light is on.


----------



## Flic (Aug 20, 2008)

Mercaptan said:


> Durgh, what is the point of having a flap with a cut-out on the holster? Anyone?



You've got me, but I do like the look of the spare battery holder.


----------



## shelbytwpk9 (Aug 20, 2008)

Who would pick this login?

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]*[Predzakazy] helmet down expert*[/FONT]

.... nice light, alittle late though. (JBIII, TK11)

You may now call me "moistened helmet enthusiast".


----------



## Porthos (Aug 20, 2008)

Check the specs one more time /R2 LED, 250 lumen, 3 modes + strobe/...
I am wondering when will it be official?


----------



## Thujone (Aug 20, 2008)

Mercaptan said:


> Durgh, what is the point of having a flap with a cut-out on the holster? Anyone?


I would think you can probably adjust the tightness of the holster by straping it down tighter. That way you could adjust to taste....


----------



## xevious (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, what an impressive light. But 250 lumens for 4 hours? Doesn't that seem a bit unrealistic? The R2 runs cold enough to burn so long at max output?

# Nourishment: 2xCR123A either 2xR123 Li -Ion or 1[kh]18650 or 1[kh]17670
:laughing: I like the word choice. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 20, 2008)

Not to keen on the name. But that is one *hot *looking light!


----------



## Stephan_L (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey everybody, 

just came back form work and checked CPF for some news. There is not much new to say about the light, so I think, if I have the time tomorrow, I will write an email to olight and have a look if I would get some more information on the M20 Warrior. 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## MattK (Aug 20, 2008)

Information will be released shortly - they won't tell you anything yet.


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 21, 2008)

It looks like an inova, a cl1h, and a TK11 got drunk one night and....


----------



## baterija (Aug 21, 2008)

MattK said:


> Information will be released shortly - they won't tell you anything yet.



Thanks Matt look forward to when you can either confirm or deny the rumors officially and share info. We know you would tell us more but then you would have to kill us.


----------



## Stephan_L (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi MattK, 

so is this light the one we were talking about in the "TK10/11 with strobe" - Thread? 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 21, 2008)

liquidsix said:


> It looks like an inova, a cl1h, and a TK11 got drunk one night and....


 
Judging by the pics, I'd say the Inova was the one wearing the little red dress.


----------



## pipspeak (Aug 21, 2008)

ambientmind said:


> looks like a nice light, I like the clip. Its funny how things don't translae directly, my favorite parts are:
> 
> -Fully removable metal hostage "cigar" holding the torch for immediate inclusion
> -Office modes:
> ...


 
Protection from erroneous installation nutrition... in my warped mind that roughly translates to "it's too big to stuff down your throat when you feel hungry" :sick2:


----------



## woodrow (Aug 21, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Judging by the pics, I'd say the Inova was the one wearing the little red dress.


----------



## MattK (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay - the cat is out of the bag. 

LINK: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2194004#post2194004


----------



## TONY M (Aug 23, 2008)

It was the M20, I knew it!


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 23, 2008)

We've got more info from excerpts from the manual as well as a cool exploded
view of the M20 here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2194035#post2194035


----------



## woodrow (Aug 23, 2008)

The Fenix Tk11, Inova's new tactical light (when it gets here... and as long as it is actually bright) and this new Olight.... Things are looking pretty good right now. 

I am a huge Olight fan.... I think I will pick up one of these.

Thanks for releasing the pics and specs MattK and 4sevens!


----------



## MattK (Aug 23, 2008)

Wait 'till we publish the introductory promo offer.


----------



## Hitthespot (Aug 23, 2008)

I really like the fact the front strike bezel can be removed. Wish I could remove it on my E2DL.

Bill


----------



## MattK (Aug 23, 2008)

This project has been brewing for a good 9-10 months so there's been a lot of time for refinement, discussion and optimization. We definitely considered the wants and needs of law enforcement, soliders, outdoorsman and, of course, CPF members which resulted in features like the removeable bezel, tactical grip, bezel down pocket clip, anti-rattle CR123A magazine, the ability to use a wide range of batteries, a quality lanyard system, a holster that could hold spare batteries, IP6-8 rating, 1" body tube for weapon mountability, etc...

Some more pictures and the owners manual have been published to the website - we'll be announcing a special factory sponsored promotional program shortly for you early adopters.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 24, 2008)

removed coz I stated the obvious


----------



## Stephan_L (Aug 24, 2008)

*Once again ...*

when I heard the first rumours about the Olight M20 "Warrior", I thought this could have a chance to be a really cool light. 

After I saw the first pictures and read the specs of the flashlight in this russian forum, I even thought about getting one. 

*BUT ONCE AGAIN the terrible UI ruined everything!*

@ MattK:
You wrote: 


> This project has been brewing for a good 9-10 months so there's been a lot of time for refinement, discussion and optimization. We definitely considered the wants and needs of law enforcement, soliders, outdoorsman and, of course, CPF members which resulted in features like the removeable bezel, tactical grip, bezel down pocket clip, anti-rattle CR123A magazine, the ability to use a wide range of batteries, a quality lanyard system, a holster that could hold spare batteries, IP6-8 rating, 1" body tube for weapon mountability, etc...


 
But why did nobody read or think about the UI for tactical applications? You write, that you considered the wants and needs of law enforcement. But who from the law enforcement told you that this would be an acceptable User Interface? 
To twist the head 90° and back to change modes is simply impossible in tactical applications! Try this while holding a handgun in your other hand. I don't think you can make it! 
And you have to remember, what mode you used last time! Otherwise, you may end up starting in low mode when you need instant brightness when you need it (and maybe it costs you your life)! 

Sorry MattK and Sorry Olight, but what you did is - maybe - a good light for the Outdoor - fans in a tactical look! But this flashlight has - in my opinion - no worth for tactical application. 

I am now looking forward for the new Inova Inforce. I hope these are bright enough. The UI looks great as far as I have seen it yet! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it's great looking at the handbooks that come with the lights, how the Chinese to English is usually a bit wrong. I can't imagine the errors put in with a Chinese->Russian->English translation!


----------



## woodrow (Aug 24, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> *Once again ...*
> 
> when I heard the first rumours about the Olight M20 "Warrior", I thought this could have a chance to be a really cool light.
> 
> ...


 
As someone who has had the unfortunate need to hold a light and a gun with serious intent in the past... I think this will be a great light. I never needed to change modes while lining up the sights with a target. Now (thankfully) I do not work in that area any longer... but I think the light should work fine. I plan on buying one for Olight's reliability and to be honest, the R2 led. I use my Fenix T1 as my "gun" light now... and see no need to change levels during a tactical situation (hopefully one never comes up) with it either. Others may disagree.


----------



## MattK (Aug 24, 2008)

Woodrow: Exactly - in a tactical situation with a weapon you should be using high. If you're a tactical user the only modes you would ever memorize are high or maybe strobe. The memory is so you have confidence about WHICH level is going to activate when you start the light rather than having to cycle through various modes to get the mode/level that you need.

Stephan, most reviews have LAUDED the UI vs some other options because the memory allows you to preset a level or mode, any level or mode, rather than having to cycle through unwanted levels and modes every time you start the light. I think your perspective is maybe backwards on this one; if you're a 'real' tactical user you'll simply leave the light programmed to high, or if say you're doing a forced entry, pre-programmed for strobe - you're not going to be changing the modes in the midst of a situation. Also, the twist isn't 90 degrees it's maybe 10-20 degrees. Rating a UI as 'terrible' that you've never used or experienced is hardly logical or thoughtful.


----------



## Stephan_L (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey MattK, 

maybe my words were somewhat hard, sorry for that! 

I am using my flashlights in tactical situations and have made my expieriences with this things.

*1rst:* I know, there are different thoughts about the memory mode! Some like it and some don't. I'm one of the second kind! And you do not always have the chance to preprogramm your flashlight. When you are out on patrol and suddenly something happens, where you would need your light, then there is no time for preprogramming! I prefere a light where I always know, in which level it starts. Then there is no bad surprise. 

*2nd:* As I have done several operations, I know that it might very well be nenecessary to change the modes! When moving through a building while still searching, I wan't constant light. This makes moving and searching more secure and reduces stress. I just need the strobe, when I find an aggressive person to support my tactical movements or my arrest! After that, I would, once again, use the constant light, and not the strobe! 

*3rd:* By the example above you can see, why I find the need for a UI, that I can handle with one hand! If I want to do those things above while holding a handgun, I need to make it all with one hand because I can't put the gun back to the holster for having a free hand in the middle of such a szenario! 


That's very simple why I do not like the UI of the Olight M20 "Warrior". And I think I don't need to test the light, to see this. 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## MattK (Aug 25, 2008)

1 - easily solved by putting the light away on high - this way it always activates on high.

2 - besides lights that cycle modes/output via rear clicky (Fenix P3D, Olight T20, etc)most of the others use a tailcap you have to twist(Gladius, Inova) requiring either a secnd hand or the you flip the light around in your hand - thus taking the light off of the subject to use your thumb & index finger to adjust the tailcap - which is usually a poor idea. You'd be better served, in this case, leaving the light on high.

3- Short of something like a LumaPower MVP where you can cycle via the SideKick switch most lights with strobe are going to require you to twist a tailcap or repeatedly half-press a tailcap switch. The issue with the half-press that has been pointed out to me by LEO/military types is that when your adrenaline is pumping and your hands start shaking it's hard to screw around with a light in these circumstances. Short of perhaps a LEDLogic Striker (3 fast taps to the side switch) none of these lights are really meant, IMO, to have you change modes in the heat of the moment. If you're in a potentially life threatening situation with your weapon drawn don't start f%&*'ing with your flashlight.


----------



## yalskey (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm really digging this debate.

I've had the same thoughts as StephanL on the UI... but I can see where Matt is coming from too.

In the end, I'm leaning towards being able to switch from max to strobe easily with one hand.

Matt... it would be nice to know the mode switching order on the M20. I know it starts in the last mode you where in, but if you cycle through the modes, what's the order?

Let's keep this going, I'm learning more and more!


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 25, 2008)

MattK said:


> 1 - easily solved by putting the light away on high - this way it always activates on high.
> 
> 2 - besides lights that cycle modes/output via rear clicky (Fenix P3D, Olight T20, etc)most of the others use a tailcap you have to twist(*Gladius*, Inova) requiring either a secnd hand or the you flip the light around in your hand - thus taking the light off of the subject to use your thumb & index finger to adjust the tailcap - which is usually a poor idea. You'd be better served, in this case, leaving the light on high.
> 
> 3- Short of something like a LumaPower MVP where you can cycle via the SideKick switch most lights with strobe are going to require you to twist a tailcap or repeatedly half-press a tailcap switch. The issue with the half-press that has been pointed out to me by LEO/military types is that when your adrenaline is pumping and your hands start shaking it's hard to screw around with a light in these circumstances. Short of perhaps a LEDLogic Striker (3 fast taps to the side switch) none of these lights are really meant, IMO, to have you change modes in the heat of the moment. If you're in a potentially life threatening situation with your weapon drawn don't start f%&*'ing with your flashlight.



The Gladius is completely easy to use with a single hand, it was designed with single handed use in mind.

Of all the lights I've seen and used, I would have the Gladius as my light in situations where your adrenaline is pumping. It's UI is dead simple and it becomes muscle memory very quickly. If only they dropped in an R2, then it would be the ultimate tac light.


----------



## TOTC (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a neat product. Is it just wishful thinking or does it look like it might take P60 drop-ins?

From the manual


> No Hassle Lifetime Guarantee: Batteries will deplete,
> switches will wear out, electronics will burn out, rubber
> boots and O-rings will age. Everything else is covered
> by our lifetime no-hassle guarantee: if it breaks, we fix it!


Hahahaha..... so they won't replace the electronics or the switch, nor will they provide you new o-rings or tailcap boot? But everything else is covered? What does that leave? The emitter and the body? So all the things that are likely to fail will not be covered, but all the things that will last a lifetime are covered under the "No Hassle Lifetime Guarantee." Got it :thinking:


----------



## AlexLED (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like a great light ! 

I especially like the low low and the memory, enabling it to start in low. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Aug 26, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> The Gladius is completely easy to use with a single hand, it was designed with single handed use in mind.
> 
> Of all the lights I've seen and used, I would have the Gladius as my light in situations where your adrenaline is pumping. It's UI is dead simple and it becomes muscle memory very quickly. If only they dropped in an R2, then it would be the ultimate tac light.



As I said, _"requiring either a second hand *or* the you flip the light around in your hand - thus taking the light off of the subject to use your thumb & index finger to adjust the tailcap"_ 

To switch positions/channels with the gladius you need to either use your other hand or turn the light around in your hand which means taking it off of your target....unless you know some secret I don't....


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 26, 2008)

MattK said:


> As I said, _"requiring either a second hand *or* the you flip the light around in your hand - thus taking the light off of the subject to use your thumb & index finger to adjust the tailcap"_
> 
> To switch positions/channels with the gladius you need to either use your other hand or turn the light around in your hand which means taking it off of your target....unless you know some secret I don't....



I never had to flip it around in my hand, you just slide your thumb and index finger next to the rotary dial and it turns into the next position, no flipping or anything, all in one hand without moving the light off the target.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9elYNB8YUE

Watch the video, it's not me, but it explains visually what I'm trying to with words. (Keep in mind that the constant on mode can be set to anything and in the video it is set to extreme low, for tactical use all modes would be at 100%.)


----------



## xevious (Aug 27, 2008)

Matt, is this light seriously going to put out 250 lumens for 4 hours? If so, I'm sold!  I like the level choices: 250/90/7. It seems quite usable. 

So what's the program for early adopters all about?


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 27, 2008)

xevious said:


> Matt, is this light seriously going to put out 250 lumens for 4 hours? If so, I'm sold!  I like the level choices: 250/90/7. It seems quite usable.
> 
> So what's the program for early adopters all about?



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=182623

Information is going to be released in that thread tonight. :thumbsup:

I wonder if it's going to be a lower introductory price or something else.


----------



## MattK (Aug 27, 2008)

We don't have an integrating sphere but I assume the 250L is at at the emitter number. We did some light meter testing today with a Q5 prototype/sample and it is the brightest light in it's class - the only single emitter (XRE, not including P7) light that we have that is brighter is a LumaPower MRV which is really in a different size class. The levels are very widely spaced. Low>Med>High> Strobe + memory.

The program is a tiered lower price introductory offer for a limited number of buyers. More details will be posted ASAP.


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 27, 2008)

MattK said:


> We don't have an integrating sphere but I assume the 250L is at at the emitter number. We did some light meter testing today with a Q5 prototype/sample and it is the brightest light in it's class - the only single emitter (XRE, not including P7) light that we have that is brighter is a LumaPower MRV which is really in a different size class. The levels are very widely spaced. Low>Med>High> Strobe + memory.
> 
> The program is a tiered lower price introductory offer for a limited number of buyers. More details will be posted ASAP.



I'll keep an eye out for the introductory offer, hopefully I can score one of the lights cheap. :twothumbs

Seems like the M20 is going to be quite the light.

12 hour runtime at 90 lumens, that's basically 11 times the runtime of my old Gladius in about the same form factor. 

Portable lighting has sure come a long way in the past couple years, I can't imagine what it's going to be like in the next few, 1000 LED lumens with 50 hour runtime  Battery manufacturers are going to go out of business. :laughing:


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 27, 2008)

would anyone know what kinda throw this thing has?
Or would I be best just to go for the DBS?


----------



## MattK (Aug 27, 2008)

Promo posted 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=182623


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ctrain said:


> would anyone know what kinda throw this thing has?
> Or would I be best just to go for the DBS?



I have a DBS - it has a big deep reflector and nothing beats it in its class for throw - it is longer than the M20 & the head on the DBS is about 48mm V's 33.5mm on the M20 - it also has lots of metal (a tank!) to absorb heat as it is driven at 1.2 amps and is so simple to upgrade so it wont have to buy another light every time a new LED comes out


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 27, 2008)

well as soon as i get mine I guess there'll be two DBS's on the apple isle
Still like the look of this warrrior though


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ctrain said:


> well as soon as i get mine I guess there'll be two DVS's on the apple isle
> Still like the look of this warrrior though



QUICK GO THERE!!! http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2195499#post2195499


----------



## woodrow (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow! Sweet deal MattK and Olight! Im glad I waited! That will pay for the fast shipping....he...he...he...


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 28, 2008)

Glenn7 said:


> QUICK GO THERE!!! http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2195499#post2195499


 

Dont you have to wait until saturday at 12 noon?


----------



## MattK (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes - please read the instructions and wait until 12 Noon EST on Saturday.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2008)

MattK said:


> Yes - please read the instructions and wait until 12 Noon EST on Saturday.


 
This reminds me of a scene I've seen in a commercial.... A skinny kid gets a giant ice-cream cone filled with chocolate goodness. He then stands in front of a giant window, with a huge grin on his face. On the other side of that window are several large women, exercising on treadmills.

Guess who you remind me of. 

LOL !


----------



## MattK (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL *shakes fist*


----------



## MattK (Aug 29, 2008)

Please be sure to use the M20 Coundown clock, linked on both threads, to be sure you have your times correct.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Aug 29, 2008)

MattK said:


> Please be sure to use the M20 Coundown clock, linked on both threads, to be sure you have your times correct.




Sorry but I didn't see the countdown clock. Link?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ctrain said:


> Dont you have to wait until saturday at 12 noon?


If you are a **** like me and you cant read you don't have to wait :mecry:i need a kick your own butt smiley :shakehead


----------



## RocketTomato (Aug 30, 2008)

5.0Trunk said:


> Sorry but I didn't see the countdown clock. Link?
> 
> Thanks


 
The link is in the first post of each of the two threads.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2195473&postcount=1

Click on the blue colored "M20 Countdown Clock".


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Aug 30, 2008)

Matt, in rules point 7 you say "only the original timestamp counts".

Is "Original" CPFM time which is 2 minutes later than count down clock, or is it real world time?

Sorry if everybody else knows that already


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 30, 2008)

RainerWahnsinn said:


> Matt, in rules point 7 you say "only the original timestamp counts".
> 
> Is "Original" CPFM time which is 2 minutes later than count down clock, or is it real world time?
> 
> Sorry if everybody else knows that already



It means the unedited time of the original post, which is in CPF time.

So about two minutes off of real world time.

Test 9:41


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Aug 30, 2008)

thank you for your answer just in time:wave:


----------



## Ecko (Aug 30, 2008)

So the post has to have a time stamp 12:00pm CPF time? Because here in NYC I'm an hour ahead of CPF time?


----------



## qip (Aug 30, 2008)

timestamp of 1 pm for us on east coast ny


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2008)

qip said:


> timestamp of 1 pm for us on east coast ny


 
Yup, less than an hour.... Going to be interesting to see if the MarketPlace can handle everyone posting all at once.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 30, 2008)

This was a fun contest to watch.... some poor people had not figured out that cpf time was 2 min off the world clock time. Then there were the people saying "im in....but only if I am in the top 10" Have fun Matt:laughing: But, the contest was a great idea.... and it looks like a lot of people are buying the lights.

The light looks more than worth the price if you get in on the deal or not.... or 4sevens battery lottery for that matter. 

I am waiting to see a runtime chart to see how the light's output is - on an 18650 cell. If it is pretty flat and not much (if any) dimmer than on 123's I will gladly pay the full price for one. 

I look forward to reading the reviews!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 31, 2008)

woodrow said:


> This was a fun contest to watch.... some poor people had not figured out that cpf time was 2 min off the world clock time.


 
Too true.... even when a certain, handsome, CPFer mentioned that fact in a post on Matt's _other _MarketPlace thread. 

But yeah, the competition was fun.... especially for a certain, handsome, CPFer who was number 5 in the Top Ten. :twothumbs

(Okay, it's out of my system).

*EDIT ~* _Looking back on it now, there was another CPFer who pointed out the same thing about the clock._


----------



## MattK (Aug 31, 2008)

:sweat:


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 31, 2008)

MattK said:


> :sweat:


 
Let us know if you feel like you're in a bind, Matt. 

I like good deals, but I'm not one to contribute toward placing a good vendor in an uncomfortable situation if anything has gone slightly awry in the "who gets what" computations. That "time" thing was tricky in ways that probably weren't easily predictable, so if a few of us need to take a step back to ease the situation, I bet you'd get some volunteers if needed.

In the long run, I'd really like to have one of those M20s (and I'm sure I'll end up getting one, via one purchase mechanism or the other)...but I don't want to be greedy about a particular place in line or contribute to causing grief or hard feelings among members or delivery/cost stress on your end as a member/vendor. 

Say the word or PM it (as necessary) and I'm sure some of your good buyers will assist a good vendor if adjustments are needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Aug 31, 2008)

I really appreciate the sentiment of your post. :thanks:

We're fine, I'm fine it was just a bit more stressful than I had anticipated. I tried to do everything 'right' and some really early posters helped me get it as close as possible but we obviously didn't get it 100% right or as clear is it could/should have been since so many folks were confused by the time thing. I had hoped that the 'CPF timestamp' rule would make it crystal clear.

Ahh well, the best laid plans of mice and men often go awry, right? 

I've got an M20 in hand and to my mind this clearly is the class leader now; I have no doubts it's going to sell really well and that in about a week or so we're going to be seeing a lot of really positive reviews and discussion....and probably some folks wishing they'd taken the 20% off offer that they'd won.


----------



## yalskey (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt,

Thanks for doing a really cool promotion on the M20. I appreciate the effort you put forth. However, I had a fairly sour experience with all the confusion and everything. I can't complain though... after all, it was a "bonus" discount.

I'm not sure exactly how you could have smoothed things out, but all I can say is it certainly was a mess of a situation for some.

I'm sure some people will come away from this feeling it wasn't fair and they will hold grudges. Not me, I'm fine, because after all, it's just flashlights!

I'm sure the next time will go a bit more smoothly.

p.s. Sorry to say, I have ordered the M20 R2 from 4Sevens for $91 shipped... nothing personal, I ordered it before I even knew you were having this special.


----------



## Webrouzer (Aug 31, 2008)

Olight makes a great product, I have the 180-205- and 220 Lumen. They are small, and VERY reliable. I have have been VERY happy! I buy my lights at:
http://cfrlights.com

and have ALWAYS been treated right. I spoke to a representative last week, and they are going to be getting pretty soon.
CFR stands by their products, so you cannot lose.
I think the new Olight Warrior is going to be a bright beacon!!


----------



## woodrow (Sep 1, 2008)

Im IN!!! am I too late?




While I did not quite get the great price Monocrom did (congrats by the way) I look forward to a nice green R2 version shipping out to me (hopefully tues or wed)

I really like my T20 M, and I think I will like the M20 even more. Now I can replace my trusty Fenix T1 with an even (hopefully) brighter light with 3 levels of output and the ability to use an 18650. Pretty much every thing I have wanted in a light.


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 2, 2008)

Is today the day the Olights are shipped???:naughty:


----------



## MattK (Sep 2, 2008)

It was supposed to be - DHL is blaming US Customs for being closed yesterday - which was of course a national holiday. Assuming no issues at customs DHL assures us they'll arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 2, 2008)

Matt, should you be bust telling us all about this new thrower?????


----------



## TDKKP (Sep 3, 2008)

Ctrain said:


> Matt, should you be bust telling us all about this new thrower?????



Let me guess: is it *RX1*?


----------



## MattK (Sep 3, 2008)

:tinfoil:


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 3, 2008)

come on just a hint - my wallet will be your friend :naughty:


----------



## MattK (Sep 3, 2008)

It takes batteries.

It has an LED and a reflector.

It has switches and stuff.


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 3, 2008)

eghhh.... na I'm out.... what kinda stoopid light has that??


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2008)

MattK said:


> It takes batteries.
> 
> It has an LED and a reflector.
> 
> It has switches and stuff.


 
Admit it.... You enjoy teasing us, don't you.


----------



## MattK (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 3, 2008)

MattK said:


> It takes *batteries*.
> 
> It has an LED and a reflector.
> 
> It has switches and stuff.



I guess this won't be the nuclear powered 10,000 lumen hand held light with a 10 year runtime we've all been waiting for. :laughing:


----------



## woodrow (Sep 4, 2008)

You mean its not a 350 lumen superthrower shakelight???!!!

Oh well, I will just have to be content with my M20....that should be shipping tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 4, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> I guess this won't be the nuclear powered 10,000 lumen hand held light with a 10 year runtime we've all been waiting for. :laughing:



Only 10,000 lumes? Bah I laugh at your pitiful dream.
Give me a call when the million lumen lights come out.

Hmmmm new thrower eh? 
:devil:


----------



## bulbjoe (Sep 4, 2008)

1200000 lumens:

http://www.leuchtmittelmarkt.com/th...=2&PHPSESSID=3d53c6e8e0a0169fd495c61360a9d65d

Probably need a nuclear power plant around for that


----------



## Greyhound (Sep 4, 2008)

Any word if these lights made it to BatteryJunction.com yet? Any timeline on when they may begin to ship out?


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 4, 2008)

just got notice that mine was shipped to australia 
also i found this if anybody is interested http://www.megatorch.ru/files/Olight_M20_Warrior_Manual.pdf :wave:


----------



## MattK (Sep 4, 2008)

Greyhound said:


> Any word if these lights made it to BatteryJunction.com yet? Any timeline on when they may begin to ship out?




Arrived late yesterday and shipping today - plenty in stock for new orders.


----------



## Greyhound (Sep 4, 2008)

Got my notification just now. Great news. Looking forward to trying it out.
Thanks Matt for a quick response.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 4, 2008)

bulbjoe said:


> 1200000 lumens:
> 
> http://www.leuchtmittelmarkt.com/th...=2&PHPSESSID=3d53c6e8e0a0169fd495c61360a9d65d
> 
> Probably need a nuclear power plant around for that



Wow, what is that used for?

I cannot even fathom that much light. 

Is there any practical use for it other than lighting up planets in space?


----------



## TONY M (Sep 4, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Is there any practical use for it other than lighting up planets in space?


 Or burning a hole in you're pocket?




?


----------



## yalskey (Sep 4, 2008)

Side questions.... anyone know how many lumens the sun is? ...out the front?


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 4, 2008)

yalskey said:


> Side questions.... anyone know how many lumens the sun is? ...out the front?


 
Not sure exactly... Matt would know but he probably wouldn't tell anyone...:thinking:


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 4, 2008)

yalskey said:


> Side questions.... anyone know how many lumens the sun is? ...out the front?



Is it even possible to calculate that?


Probably close to (insert huge string of random numbers).

Ex: 4,254,352,452,345,897,907,397,140,589,243,759,743,590,274,598 lumens


----------



## MattK (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL @



Ctrain said:


> Not sure exactly... Matt would know but he probably wouldn't tell anyone...:thinking:


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 5, 2008)

MattK said:


> LOL @


 
Is that a regular LOL or one of those sinister yeah-I-do-know-but-I'm-not-telling LOLs?


----------



## MattK (Sep 5, 2008)

both


----------



## TOTC (Sep 5, 2008)

The first Google hit for _*How many lumens is the sun?*_ turns up CPF thread from 2003:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/23205

How fitting 

Then there are a bunch of hits from weed growers who are curious because of their indoor growing setups


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 5, 2008)

TOTC said:


> The first Google hit for _*How many lumens is the sun?*_ turns up CPF thread from 2003:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/23205
> 
> How fitting
> ...


 
Ha! Funny... 

I wonder if any of them are members here? 

Quick, do a CPF search on *What's the best flashlight for growing weed?*

:nana:


----------



## xevious (Sep 5, 2008)

I just got my M20 premium. The first thing that came to mind is...


WOW!

Fit and finish is A1, reminding me of a Surefire U2. The tail cap is even better. The bezel is darn sexy, too. :naughty: I don't have any batteries and I'm just dying to try it out. 

Matt, thanks for the great price and top-notch order fulfillment!


----------



## 276 (Sep 5, 2008)

Got mine as well cant wait till tonight!!!! thanks Matt


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Crap, you are lucky. Mine is still "Electronic Shipping Info Received"...


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 5, 2008)

Why am I suddenly feeling the urge to take a road trip to visit some our our Eastern US CPF brethren?


----------



## MattK (Sep 5, 2008)

Hehe - I've been waiting for these posts to start - enjoy!!!


----------



## Greyhound (Sep 5, 2008)

Just got back from my first use of the M20 Premium.

- Well made light
- Appears to out throw my Tk11 (close though)
- OP reflector produces a nice beam!
- Smooth reflector seems to produce a darker area in center of hot spot, but seems to throw further than the OP
- Light is a "warmer" color than the TK11 (credit R2 for that)

-------

I like the way you change between modes. (twist cap 1/8 turn while light on, than tighten back down to change to different mode)

Clip is handy and allows light to fit tight to my belt (I tend to like that).

I did not realize the light would come with the holster (must have missed that ). Have to flex it a bit, then the light slips in well. 

Striking bezel is easily removed and snugs down tight. Does not feel like it will back out on its own after a hand tightening.


----------



## xevious (Sep 5, 2008)

The form factor is remarkably like a U2. There's even a fluted grip ring molded in the back side of the head that looks like a thinner version of the U2 intensity selector ring.

Everything is professionally machined--threads are clean, tight, and not unduly sharp. 

The crenelated stainless steel bezel does easily unscrew and can be tightened nicely, as Greyhound mentioned. And it's one of the most cleanly machined pieces I've seen. Beautiful!

I don't know why the crenelated tail cap wasn't extended slightly more so that the light can tail stand. But that's definitely no deal breaker. The click switch is very, very nice. There's no exposed spring inside it either--there's a spring driven metal post that looks cleaner than any other tail cap I've seen. It operates flawlessly.

Batteries are encased in a retaining capsule that is light but well made. If you purchase extras, it makes battery swaps extremely fast and avoids multi-cell fumbling--something appreciated in a tactical situation.

The light feels like it is slightly heavier than a U2 and the balance is superb.

The tactical ring forward of the tail cap unscrews out, so you can easily remove it if so desired. The clip can also be removed as well.

The head rotation mode selection takes a little getting used to when you're more accustomed to single hand selection via a click switch. I'd like to be able to switch from beam to strobe single handed, but I have to say the head rotation works extremely well--nicely defined. And the memory is useful.

If I could recommend any improvement, it would be the beam. It's somewhat ringy and multi-colored. You get a creamy yellowish center that becomes a bright white into the spill, and it's a little "blobby". White wall comparisons next to an Olight T20 and U2 make it tend to look more like a DX quality beam, despite the fact of being noticeably brighter. But who stares at white walls all the time? Shining the beam on your usual objects looks fine on its own.

All of this coupled with improved runtimes and a higher output over many other lights makes it an excellent buy, IMHO.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 5, 2008)

Beamshots!! Pics!!

I'm hoping mine comes tomorrow.

Sounds like it's a very well made light, Olight did their homework


----------



## 276 (Sep 5, 2008)

I love mine has a great feel in the hands, it's about the size of a 6PD, strobe is really nice & the beam is slightly green and equal to the output of my BOG Q5. But other than that i think i might get another one!


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Sep 6, 2008)

I have two questions concerning the Olight M20 Warrior Premium.

First, I am wondering if I could in some way either with a part or my own part have the option of bezel up carry; since clipping it to my hat may be useful?:thinking:

Also, I was wondering why they said that the olive green version had something else different since they said that it was a special USA version?


----------



## MattK (Sep 6, 2008)

No, this is too much light to clip to your hat - that mostly works with 1 cell lights and maybe a few ultralight 2 cell lights but this is a tactical class light - it would pull your hat right off most likely.

Not sure where you saw it was a special USA version - as fare as I know all 4 flavors (standard black and green, premium black and green) are available worldwide.


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for answering my first question. And here is where I got my information to my second question on where I saw that it was a special USA version:

http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=86

Check out the pictures and read what it says about the olive green light.
It says "Original quality aluminum from USA for Olive green M20 Warrior series."


----------



## MattK (Sep 6, 2008)

Sure thing.

The aluminum used for the M20's is from a US factory is all that means - the green version is available worldwide.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2008)

Got my M20 a few hours ago! (I was at work, and only just now got to examine it). Overall, very impressive.

I liked the use of double O-rings at both ends of the barrel. They look like silicone O-rings. The light is a bit smaller than I expected. (276 is right about it being about the size of a Surefire 6PD). Turned it on in a well-lit room, just to try it out. And even in a well-lit room, this thing shines like Hell! 

Changing modes is very easy. Just loosen and tighten the head til you get to the desired mode. Low > Medium > High > Strobe. Very easy to figure out. (Although Strobe mode is the fastest strobe I've seen on any light. Perhaps too fast).

I popped a couple of Duracell CR123 cells into my M20. Didn't use the sleeve, though. I'm working tomorrow, (Saturday! :ironic but it gives me a chance to try out my new light since half of my shift takes place at night.

*One unfortunate thing.... *

The grip-ring is too sharp and shallow. (Nothing against Olight. I was expecting that to be the case. Metal is a poor choice for grip-rings. Still haven't found anything that comes close to being better than the hard rubber grip-ring on my SF C2). I took mine off of the M20 already. It's not going to be put back on. My Fenix TK10 suffered from the same issue. But the Fenix comes with a copper ring that can be screwed on if you wish to remove the grip-ring. The Olight M20 does not. The threads on the barrel for the grip-ring are exposed, once you remove the grip-ring. Looks a bit odd, but doesn't get in the way of any functional aspects of the light. 

My overall view of the light and included accessories is a positive one. 

Special thanks to Matt and Olight for the promotional event that put this light into the hands of many CPFers, at a good price.


----------



## jrmy0641 (Sep 6, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Got my M20 a few hours ago! (I was at work, and only just now got to examine it). Overall, very impressive.
> 
> I liked the use of double O-rings at both ends of the barrel. They look like silicone O-rings. The light is a bit smaller than I expected. (276 is right about it being about the size of a Surefire 6PD). Turned it on in a well-lit room, just to try it out. And even in a well-lit room, this thing shines like Hell!
> 
> ...


looking forward to some comparison pics from you. tk10 Vs. m20


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2008)

jrmy0641 said:


> looking forward to some comparison pics from you. tk10 Vs. m20


 
Perhaps when I get a new cellphone. And you'll have to settle for crappy pics. Unlike my buddy WadeF, I suck at photography.


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 6, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Perhaps when I get a new cellphone. And you'll have to settle for crappy pics. Unlike my buddy WadeF, I suck at photography.



Did you get the Premium R2 version, and power it up with a 18650, or CR123? Do you have any other popular lights to compare to?

Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> Did you get the Premium R2 version, and power it up with a 18650, or CR123? Do you have any other popular lights to compare to?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know!


 
Yup! Black Premium R2 version. I do own a handful of AW 18650 cells, and nearly 2 cases of Surefire CR123 cells. (Tossed my last 2 Duracell CR123 cells into my M20). Oh yeah, I've got a bunch of popular lights that I can use for comparison purposes. Going to be interesting to see how my new M20 compares to not only my Fenix TK10, but my Tiablo A9S, and especially my Surefire C2 w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in. 

I'll let you guys know how it does. But tonight I'll be seeing how far it can throw with the textured reflector, on CR123 cells; and how well the pocket clip holds up to repeated use. Along with how well the light carries inside a pants pocket.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 6, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Yup! Black Premium R2 version. I do own a handful of AW 18650 cells, and nearly 2 cases of Surefire CR123 cells. (Tossed my last 2 Duracell CR123 cells into my M20). Oh yeah, I've got a bunch of popular lights that I can use for comparison purposes. Going to be interesting to see how my new M20 compares to not only my Fenix TK10, but my Tiablo A9S, and especially my Surefire C2 w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in.
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it does. But tonight I'll be seeing how far it can throw with the textured reflector, on CR123 cells; and how well the pocket clip holds up to repeated use. Along with how well the light carries inside a pants pocket.



Can't wait to hear how it does.

What I really want to see is the runtime to 50% with an 18650.

I doubt this light is optimized for 18650 so it will probably not have ruler flat regulation. The manual also says at 250 lumens it runs for 4 hours, which would be great, but it probably either drops in light output over the 4 hours till it reaches 50% in an easily perceived gradual curve or it keeps regulation but dies after about 2 hours.

I hope I'm wrong.

Other than that it should be a great light, mine might come today, but I'm not holding my breath, it's more likely coming on Monday.


----------



## qip (Sep 6, 2008)

OUCH :nana: i thought this light was suppose to hurt the suspect not me ...the grip ring hurts and so does the bezel lol .....this thing is built like a tank 

1D mag & P2D & M20


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine arrived today around lunch time (shipped on Thursday Sept. 4 and arrived Saturday, Sept. 6). Quick shipping! I'm in the near vicinity of Houston, Texas, for all you folks out there using complex tracking data programs and creating charts to see how long yours will take to arrive... 

I'm very excited to be able to check out this flashlight so soon! The closest thing I've got to this is a Dereelight DBS V2, so that ought to be an interesting comparison. I'll do that just for grins, but I'm really more concerned with my direct impressions of the M20 in itself. So, hopefully I'll be able to take it out tonight and give it a test (both indoors and out). :thumbsup:


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 6, 2008)

Got mine a few hours ago. 

This is one solid light. Its build quality inspires confidence.

I hadn't read anywhere that it had double o-rings, I think that's a sign of a well designed product.

In the front it has an o-ring in front of and behind the lens, another thing that lends itself to a high quality product.

It has a hefty feel, solid as I said before, and will likely be a very durable flashlight.

My light has a warm white/slightly green tinted beam. I actually prefer this greatly to my bluish/purple tinted lights. It's much more pleasing to the eyes and seems to render colors a lot better, especially red.

The clicky is exceptional, I've yet to use a forward clicky I like better. 

The UI is DEAD simple, it will make sense to even the most basic user. You could leave it at the low, medium, high, or strobe levels and never have to change modes again, if you so desired.

So it is basically a multi-mode light, with a familiar single-mode interface.

The stainless-steel bezel is beautifully made.

The clip is nice and I like the grip ring (I don't know why other people are saying it's sharp it feels exactly the same as my old Gladius' grip ring if not nicer.)

There is NO dust behind my lens or on my reflector, something that has plagued many of the lights I've bought, but not this one.

The tailcap doesn't have an exposed spring, instead it has a little plunger/long peg thing that moves up and down on a hidden spring inside of the tailcap. It's hard to explain but it's actually a cool feature that I would like to see included in other lights. The plunger/peg thing also appears to be gold plated as well as the spring at the bottom of the battery tube (on the head side). That spring should help prevent the light from crushing batteries if it is dropped from very high.

The light includes a great little holster that has two spots for 18650 or their battery magazines. Also the side pockets are exactly the right size to fit a KD Q5 AAA Buckle light. It also fit my Streamlight Microstream but it was a looser fit.

The ability to carry an extra backup light and a backup battery in the same pouch as the light is extremely convenient. 

It's very bright on 18650, *slightly* brighter on CR123a.

All in all, I think I've found my long awaited Gladius replacement.

Thanks for the excellent promotion Matt, I highly doubt I will be able to find a better light for $56 shipped, and even at $95 it is an excellent deal. 

Hopefully this will remain as my main light, atleast for a few more years until they release an M20 successor. :laughing:

EDIT:

And NO donut no matter how close or far it is away from something!


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Double Post*


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 6, 2008)

276 said:


> I love mine has a great feel in the hands, it's about the size of a 6PD, strobe is really nice & the beam is slightly green and equal to the output of my BOG Q5. But other than that i think i might get another one!



How does it size up against your E2DL?


----------



## Noobiwan (Sep 6, 2008)

I received the M20 this morning of Sept. 6th (I bought the light as a gift for my brother for his birthday) and what a nice looking light it is. It's a little longer than the CL1HV4 and TK11 even without the strike bezel and a wee bit skinnier.

The beam itself is ringy, but that has never bothered me. Even with the OP reflector, it seems to have a smaller, more intense hot spot than the TK11. These are just "white wall comparisons" and by no means a review, I don't wanna tick people off for giving bad info. 
Overall, this is one sexy, sleek looking light. I'm very happy with the buy and I'm sure my brother will love his new toy. The M20 will do the job it's intended for nicely. This gift will bring him to the "light" side I'm sure.:laughing:

My only concern is that I ordered the light with the smooth reflector and it didn't come with the package. I contacted customer service at battery junction via e-mail so I'm hoping this gets resolved quickly. (paid $9.95 extra for the SMO) Matt, is there anything else I should do?


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 6, 2008)

Is the clip easily removed?

thanks


----------



## MattK (Sep 6, 2008)

Noobiwan - sorry to hear that - an email to customer service is the right thing to do. Please be sure though to double check the box as these small items have a way of hiding in the bottom.

powernoodle - yes, it takes about 10 seconds to remove the clip.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 6, 2008)

I received mine today. I am very impressed. As a Huge Fenix T1 fan, this light has better ballance, and a nice super low level in addition to medium and high. The holster seems way too nice to be a "throw in" and I really like the fit and finish. (I would say they are at least SF quality)

Nice bright beam... Ill take a few outdoor beamshots later... but in all I am really impressed with the light. Well worth the $$$. If SF made this thing, it would be haled as light of the year. Easily Olight's best light.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 6, 2008)

Just got back from a lot of outdoor "evaluation" (read playing) with the M20.

This light can throw! It's surprisingly bright outdoors.

I found that at normal outdoor distances in a dark setting 90 lumens is more than enough, and I have yet to run into a situation where I really needed the full 250 lumens except for trying to see across a river. But in reality, most of the time there would be no real reason to see across a river (there is of course exceptions.)

So all in all, 90 lumens for 12 hours sounds great to me. The battery shouldn't need a replacement or charge for atleast a month (most likely a few months) of regular use at that level.

Also since the reflector focuses the light better than most small lights the 7 lumens ends up looking pretty bright and I used it to clearly see a white fence with green bushes in front of it at about 60 feet. At the low level, 7 lumens, it runs for a reported 150 hours, which makes it my ultimate SHTF light or hurricane light. Not to mention that I have plenty of spare 18650 cells and CR123a cells. At that level I could probably use the light for a year or two of regular use.

Can you tell that I am impressed with the M20? :twothumbs

My collection of lights is almost rounded out now that I found a good 18650 light, just need to find a good AA light...Olight T15 or T25-T? I think so, after seeing the quality in this light.

Cover the labels on the M20 and call it a Surefire and everyone would be none the wiser.


----------



## polarbear84 (Sep 6, 2008)

I just received my M20 premium today, took about 3 days....super fast shipping!

This is my first LED flashlight so I don't have anything to compare with this light. Just like everyone else has said, this flashlight is very well built. It has a nice and solid feel in your hand. The tactical ring/anti roll ring isn't exactly comfortable. Removing it just don't look right, you can tell something is missing. 

I love all the accessories that came with the flashlight. The holster is very well built as well. Love the side pockets for the batteries. You can switch out the black tail cap rubber into a white glow in the dark tail cap. And the battery magazine is great to have as well. I like the fact you can hook a lanyard to the magazine. Pretty neat. Did I mention I love the holster?

Its also nice that you can easily remove anything that you don't feel is needed...such as the pocket clip, tactical ring, and the front stainless steel bezel. Its really nice to have all these options and features.

To switch between modes is easy....oh and I love the half hold for momentary on and fully press to click in for constant on...works very well.

M20 is very bright. Brighter than my TLR-1 weapon light on brightest...but the tint is light yellowish-greenish comparing to my TLR-1...its no big deal but I like the pure white on the TLR-1 better tho.

Overall I love my M20. I wanna thank Matt and Battery Junction for catching my attention on this light with their awesome promotion. Otherwise I probably would have missed it and went for the Fenix TK11. THANKS!!! :wave:


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait until I see more pictures!


----------



## 276 (Sep 7, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> How does it size up against your E2DL?



In size its about the same length, just a little lnoger than the E2DL about 1/4 inch or less.


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

I posted a little review with beamshots.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=206834


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice pictures thanks; can't wait until I see more comparing the different levels!:twothumbs


----------



## Noobiwan (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Matt, 

thanks for the quick reply. I checked the box thoroughly and the SMO reflector is NOT in the package, so I will deal with customer service. Other than that, the M20 is eye-candy, I've already lit up the local forest preserve in my area and saw some bucks hangin' around in the dark lol. The throw is great, even with the OP reflector. With the SMO, I'm assuming it would easily out-throw the TK11. 

Too bad I don't get to keep the light for myself, but I'm hoping I can borrow it anytime. (or get one for myself!)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 7, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> Is the clip easily removed?
> 
> thanks


 
Take off the tailcap, grab a towel so you can bear down on the grip-ring before removing it, and then very carefully remove the clip. I say carefully because where the body of the clip meets the part of the clip that attaches to the barrel of the light.... That point in between is quite thin.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> And NO donut no matter how close or far it is away from something!


 
Got a way of posting a photo showing how yours looks, by any chance?


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 7, 2008)

varuscelli said:


> Got a way of posting a photo showing how yours looks, by any chance?



I'm not sure what you mean. Take a picture of the light very close to a wall or far away, or both?


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 7, 2008)

If any CPF dwellers could cough up a quick comparison shot between the M20 and a Fenix L2D Q5 in an outdoor setting, I'd be curious to see. 

My main interest is as a helmet light for cycling, so a great test would be to set out pop cans on the roadway every 50 paces, and aim the light at the third or fourth one. But I'll appreciate whatever shots people might want to post, of course :kiss:


----------



## jrmy0641 (Sep 7, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> If any CPF dwellers could cough up a quick comparison shot between the M20 and a Fenix L2D Q5 in an outdoor setting, I'd be curious to see.
> 
> My main interest is as a helmet light for cycling, so a great test would be to set out pop cans on the roadway every 50 paces, and aim the light at the third or fourth one. But I'll appreciate whatever shots people might want to post, of course :kiss:


this is relevant to my interests also :thumbsup:


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 7, 2008)

276 said:


> In size its about the same length, just a little lnoger than the E2DL about 1/4 inch or less.



How about output also?

Since the E2DL output is so heavily underrated by Surefire (or vice versa, everyone else is overrated) it would be interesting to see how it compares to the R2 in the M20.

I'm planning on buying an E2DL soon, hopefully it has the same ballpark output as the M20.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Take a picture of the light very close to a wall or far away, or both?


 
I dunno, maybe a standard wall shot from 5 to 8 feet or thereabouts -- unless you have something easier or if you'd like to do a couple of from various distances. Something easy indoors that someone else would find easy to duplicate for comparison. I'm curious how the "no donut" thing looks on yours for comparison with, for instance...mine.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> If any CPF dwellers could cough up a quick comparison shot between the M20 and a Fenix L2D Q5 in an outdoor setting, I'd be curious to see.
> 
> My main interest is as a helmet light for cycling


 
If you're at all interested in weight differences for starters, I've got these numbers off my own scale (each with batteries)

Olight M20 with one AW 18650: 5.8 ounces (166 grams)
Fenix L2D with two PowerEx AA: 4.0 ounces (114 grams)


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

MoreLumens4Me said:


> Nice pictures thanks; can't wait until I see more comparing the different levels!:twothumbs



Look again :thumbsup:

added comparison


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

PhilV said:


> Look again :thumbsup:
> 
> added comparison


 
Nice review, Phil. Quick work, too...


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 7, 2008)

varuscelli said:


> If you're at all interested in weight differences for starters, I've got these numbers off my own scale (each with batteries)
> 
> Olight M20 with one AW 18650: 5.8 ounces (166 grams)
> Fenix L2D with two PowerEx AA: 4.0 ounces (114 grams)


 
Thanks! Yeah, that's an important aspect of helmet lights. The L2D's weight isn't too noticable, so I could handle another 40 grams. *subliminal message: get the camera, the pop cans, and the flashlights* What I want is more throw than 2AA lights can typically offer, with at least 2 hours of runtime, so I might give the M20 a try if I'm feeling rich


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

For a visual/size comparison with a handful of fairly commonly discussed flashlights, I've got this one.

NiteCore D10, SureFire 6P LED, Olight M20 Warrior, Fenix L2D, Dereelight DBS V2.


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

thank you. I've taken over 200 pictures tonight.. intended it to be a quick and dirty review with a few beamshots to sate the curious.. but.. had a little more fun learning my camera and daylighting the backyard than I expected :twothumbs


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

varuscelli said:


> For a visual/size comparison with a handful of fairly commonly discussed flashlights, I've got this one.
> 
> NiteCore D10, SureFire 6P LED, Olight M20 Warrior, Fenix L2D, Dereelight DBS V2.



hey, post that over in my review thread too! I took a comparison shot with my Task Force, but few people have one, and the pic just didn't turn out well.

Or, with your permission, I'd put that near the top of my review.

very nice composition btw


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

PhilV said:


> hey, post that over in my review thread too! I took a comparison shot with my Task Force, but few people have one, and the pic just didn't turn out well.
> 
> Or, with your permission, I'd put that near the top of my review.
> 
> very nice composition btw


 
I don't mind posting that with your review if you'd like to see it there (didn't want to rudely thrust it into the mix, though). Since it's your review, I'll leave it up to your discretion. I can place it with a comment or you can place it wherever you think it might fit best. If you think it best by your already-done photos, then I don't mind you placing it there at all. If you want me to do it, let me know. 

And thanks for the comment on the composition. They had accidentally come to rest there, so I thought I should get a shot before they moved on to mingle elsewhere.


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

aha! I knew there was something showing in that pic!

obviously someone that'd used a camera once or twice 

(checked out your site)

I'm going to add it to the body via your hosting link, so that you maintain control of the pic.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is a quick picture of the Olight M20 Premium next to my trusty Fenix T1. 





Both lights have OP reflectors, but the M20's deeper reflector gives it a tighter beam and smaller - though brighter spot. The Fenix has the smoother beam when white wall hunting, but the Olight easily out throws it as seen below.

The tree is 60 yards away, both lights are on high and the camera settings are f/2.8 at 2", ISO 64 Daylight ballance

The Fenix T1 OP reflector




Edit: Olight M20 Premium OP




edit
The Raidfire Spear OP high





Edit: Sorry, my tripod broke last night...and I had to take some new pics using the deck railing as a base... I accidentily deleted the M20 beamshot instead of the Raidfire Spear beamshot...and posted the Spear beamshot as the M20 beamshot. I took a new M20 beamshot tonight and now the captions are correct. The M20 outthrows the T1...but not as much as the Spear...even with the OP reflector.... which easily out throws both lights.


I really like the Olight's ability to be a smaller light than the DBS, Spear etc... but still have respectible throw...even with the OP reflector. This really is an impressive light!!

edit... the T1 is running on 2x123a's...the M20 is on a AW 18650


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

nice shootout!


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

PhilV said:


> I'm going to add it to the body via your hosting link, so that you maintain control of the pic.


 
That ought to work. For the long haul, I'm trying to maintain all the photos that I use for forum posting in folders on my site that won't change (hopefully avoiding over the long run the tiny little "x" marks that we get all too often when people temporarily place photos somewhere and link to them, then either remove them or change their location or whatever. So, you ought to be fine doing that.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> If any CPF dwellers could cough up a quick comparison shot between the M20 and a Fenix L2D Q5 in an outdoor setting, I'd be curious to see.
> 
> My main interest is as a helmet light for cycling, so a great test would be to set out pop cans on the roadway every 50 paces, and aim the light at the third or fourth one. But I'll appreciate whatever shots people might want to post, of course :kiss:


 
Since I have the L2D (not the Q5 version, though), I can probably come close. I'll try to do something over the next night or so, but tonight I'm afraid the neighbors and police might wonder what's going on as I stagger up and down the road strewing freshly emptied beer cans all over the place. "Beam shots, Officer. I'm doing beam shots." :nana:

Actually, my favorite beverage these days is Lipton Green Tea, which I turn into slushies by putting them in the freezer for about an hour. I stopped strewing empty beer cans years ago.


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 7, 2008)

ROFL  I'm sure many CPF members could tell some interesting stories about their nocturnal light-comparison adventures!

In the meanwhile, *woodrow*'s outdoor shot is informative; I know the T1 throws way better than the L2D, and it's apparent from his photo that the M20 Premium is well beyond the T1. Tantalizing! :naughty:


----------



## TONY M (Sep 7, 2008)

It seems to have great throw considering its size!:twothumbs


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

On these beam shots...any idea why they seem so off centered (the corona, I mean...if I have my term correct)? The photos are centered about as close as I could get them and the light pointed as straight at the wall as I could. First is with the smooth reflector, second with the OP reflector. (Also, please note that these are not comparative beam shots with the same camera/lens settings. I just took them to show what I'm seeing when I shine the light wall/ceiling.)

Smooth Reflector






OP Reflector


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 7, 2008)

varuscelli said:


> On these beam shots...any idea why they seem so off centered?....
> OP Reflector


 
Ouch! No clue why you're getting an off-center beam from the OP reflector. Mine is dead straight.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed it right off the bat with the OP reflector, so I switched to the smooth reflector to see if it made any difference...but if anything, it seems even more pronounced with the smooth reflector.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 7, 2008)

The LED is probably slightly off center.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> The LED is probably slightly off center.


 
I was kind of thinking that might be the most obvious answer. But I was hoping someone would say, "If you tighten this" or "If you loosen that" and "it'll all straighten out." :thinking:


----------



## qip (Sep 7, 2008)

give us a pic of your led , maybe the reflector isnt screwed down all the way...or even worse maybe the actual led die is crooked or tilted on its pad


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

I've tried taking both reflectors and tightening them down snugly (comfortably snug by hand) with no seeming change. 

If I do a close-up pic of the LED, should I just remove the reflector and get as close to the LED/emitter as I can? Top view and angled or side view perhaps, to see if anything looks askew? I can do exceptionally close macro shots of something like this, if I need to.


----------



## qip (Sep 7, 2008)

with reflector in to see if its centered, and reflector off and get in at all angles top , side , ive seen those micro shots of yours very nice, surely we could spot something


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, qip. When I get a bit of a break here I'll see about getting some shots and posting back to the thread. I might not be able to get anything posted until this evening, but I'll get them done and see what you guys think. Thanks for the help/feedback.


----------



## xevious (Sep 7, 2008)

Olight M20 review with photo comparison to Surefire U2:
[moved to separate thread here]


----------



## MattK (Sep 7, 2008)

Good work!

You should submit that for the reviews forum.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2008)

Well...it looks like the position of the LED/emitter is the culprit, if I'm interpreting what I'm seeing correctly. 

My next question is whether that can be adjusted or whether it's a case of "once it's in place, it's in place."

I'm wondering whether the black cover/plate that's over the LED can be loosened and removed and then the LED assembly slid over...or is that not an option for this sort of thing? (Or should I say, not an option unless you really knew what you were doing? Which I wouldn't...  )

Here's one of my original beam shots followed by macro shots of the LED with and without the reflector.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 8, 2008)

Those pics clearly show the emitter is off-center. 

Not sure if such an issue can easily be fixed. Fortunately for you, I'm not even close to being the best modder on these boards. :thumbsup:


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Those pics clearly show the emitter is off-center.
> 
> Not sure if such an issue can easily be fixed. Fortunately for you, I'm not even close to being the best modder on these boards. :thumbsup:


 
OK, I'll try to wait patiently. You have enough posts that if you had told me it would work to take an ice pick and jab everything to the left a bit, I might have listened.


----------



## qip (Sep 8, 2008)

that needs a new emitter ...no jabbing will fix that as its inside the dome 


also your line isnt as dark as mine but that could be cam difference


----------



## qip (Sep 8, 2008)

you will be the new O-Light warranty tester


----------



## woodrow (Sep 8, 2008)

woodrow said:


> Here is a quick picture of the Olight M20 Premium next to my trusty Fenix T1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

For those of you who saw my earlier T1 vs M20 beamshots....my tripod broke and I made a mistake... now it is corrected.... sorry.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2008)

qip said:


> that needs a new emitter ...no jabbing will fix that as its inside the dome


 
Ahh, I thought not. 

Thanks for posting those shots. I can see clearly how position of the emitter _should_ appear. 

But, I'm wondering about the images you posted...should I be able to click on those and see the larger version? When I do, it leads me to the ImageShack entry page for image uploads, etc. I'd like to see at least one of those (maybe the one with your arrows) a bit larger. 

Also, the direction of the light on the "line" in mine might have made it harder to see (I had light coming in from both sides of the head). I can see in a couple of my non-posted photos that the dark line stands out a bit more clearly (as it does in yours photos) when I had the illumination source positioned slightly differently.


----------



## MattK (Sep 8, 2008)

varuscelli - whacky - shoot an email to customer service and we'll get you straightened out. *rim shot*

Brad - Throw some 123A's into the M20 and repeat - I'd be curious to see the results.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2008)

qip said:


> you will be the new O-Light warranty tester


 
Great...that sounds wonderful. 

Maybe Matt will see this and pass along his thoughts. 

I have to admit it's a bit disconcerting to see how the beam looks when you shine it on a flat surface.


----------



## qip (Sep 8, 2008)

no i didnt set it up for larger image click , thats just imageshacks way of getting you to their site, the bottom left pic is the closest i could manage to get a clear shot of what my red circle was and it was to point out where the wire leads end and that you see it , as where yours you cant see the wire ends as it goes under silver ring to the right


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2008)

qip said:


> no i didnt set it up for larger image click , thats just imageshacks way of getting you to their site, the bottom left pic is the closest i could manage to get a clear shot of what my red circle was and it was to point out where the wire leads end and that you see it , as where yours you cant see the wire ends as it goes under silver ring to the right


 
Ahh, got it.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2008)

MattK said:


> varuscelli - whacky - shoot an email to customer service and we'll get you straightened out. *rim shot*
> 
> Brad - Throw some 123A's into the M20 and repeat - I'd be curious to see the results.


 
Hey, Matt _DID_ see it (even as I was busy composing). 

Sorry, I was so busy trading replies with qip that yours slipped right past me. 

I'll do as you suggest, sir. And thanks.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 8, 2008)

varuscelli said:


> Great...that sounds wonderful.
> 
> Maybe Matt will see this and pass along his thoughts.


 

I didn't want to say it, since I had hoped someone could post a way to fix the problem without calling customer service; but that's what usually happens when an emitter's position is off enough to effect the beam that much.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2008)

But for this one little anomaly (and I'm sure it's accurate to call it that), I've been very impressed with the M20 -- its build, its function, its looks. 

I did a bunch of nice shots of it just laid out in one of my little photo areas, and it looks sharp. I'll have to post some of those, too, to show that there's more to what I'm seeing than those "whacky" (as Matt put it) emitter/beam shots. :naughty:

Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to make some time to do that.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 8, 2008)

If this is somewhere else and I've missed it, I apologize. Is there a graph posted yet, showing the output vs. runtime on 1x18650?


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 8, 2008)

woodrow said:


> For those of you who saw my earlier T1 vs M20 beamshots....my tripod broke and I made a mistake... now it is corrected.... sorry.


 
I talked myself into ordering an M20 Premium after seeing those beamshots. I'll adjust my expectations slightly ...but I'm sure it'll still knock the socks off my lowly L2D Q5 that it's replacing :tinfoil:


----------



## woodrow (Sep 8, 2008)

MattK said:


> varuscelli - whacky - shoot an email to customer service and we'll get you straightened out. *rim shot*
> 
> Brad - Throw some 123A's into the M20 and repeat - I'd be curious to see the results.


 
Matt, I will do that tomorrow night. (house is locked and alarm is on...do not want to wake anyone up turning it off) I did take a couple of pics at 7' against a brown wall to show spill... and adjusted shutter speed until beams were properly rendered... I could not (nor could the camera) notice any difference at 7 feet between the M20 with brand new SF 123a's or an AW 18650 with 20 minutes on it. 

I am really happy that there apears not to be a huge difference in output with 18650 batts vs. 123a's, unlike other lights I have had. I will take 2 new outdoor shots tomorrow night (18650 and 123a) and post them.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope it has driver circuit from T20-M not -T because T20-M has quite flat regulation with single Li-Ion.


----------



## Milly (Sep 9, 2008)

cool!!
I plan to get a E2DL but now I am not sure whether the E2DL or the M20.
Any one have some suggestions? what the advantages and disadvantages?


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 9, 2008)

MattK said:


> varuscelli - whacky - shoot an email to customer service and we'll get you straightened out. *rim shot*


 
Matt, 

Please pass along my thanks (and acknowledgment on the forum) of your customer service folks taking care of the LED centering problem encountered on my M20. They got back to me almost immediately and a replacement is already on the way. It's also very considerate of you all to be shipping the replacement in this particular case without first requiring the return of the previous one. (I was told that a return label for the old one would accompany the new one, which is great.) I've already got the first one packed away so it doesn't sustain any accidental bumps or bruises... 

Thanks a bunch, Matt. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Sep 9, 2008)

Sure thing.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 9, 2008)

M20 is just beautiful...


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, that color looks great, phantom23. Very cool. :twothumbs


----------



## divine (Sep 9, 2008)

Milly said:


> cool!!
> I plan to get a E2DL but now I am not sure whether the E2DL or the M20.
> Any one have some suggestions? what the advantages and disadvantages?


The E2DL has a bad clip, too white of a beam, and almost no spill. :devil:

Other than that, it's a very well built light.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 9, 2008)

divine said:


> The E2DL has a bad clip, too white of a beam, and almost no spill. :devil:
> 
> Other than that, it's a very well built light.


 
The E2DL shares the short clip with a lot of other Surefire models. I own a handful of short-clipped Surefires and have found the clip to be one of the most reliable I have ever used on any light, from any Brand. Brand new, it's a bit of a tight fit. But the clip does loosen up a bit if you EDC the light. Even after that, it still gives good tension when clipped to the front pocket of a pair of pants.

Too white of a beam? That's like saying my girlfriend looks too much like a Supermodel. Aww man, that sucks. 

But yeah, nearly no spill is spot-on. (Pardon the pun).


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 9, 2008)

varuscelli said:


> Wow, that color looks great, phantom23. Very cool. :twothumbs


Thanks. I don't know how and why but some sun and my crappy camera made M20 look brown. It is not in real life.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 9, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Thanks. I don't know how and why but some sun and my crappy camera made M20 look brown. It is not in real life.


 
Hey, that's funny. 

On my monitor, it appears to have this really nice olive drab kind of color. 

But of course all monitors give a bit of a different color rendition, depending on a great many factors. Whatever the deal is, it sure looks nice on my monitor.


----------



## FEATHERSTONE (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, damnit, what the heck, my pocket just got lighter. Just placed my order right now with Matt, olive drab, now the wait begins.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 9, 2008)

varuscelli said:


> Hey, that's funny.
> On my monitor, it appears to have this really nice olive drab kind of color.
> But of course all monitors give a bit of a different color rendition, depending on a great many factors. Whatever the deal is, it sure looks nice on my monitor.



I made two pics earlier the same day and it looks slightly different:









And that's the real color.

PS. Difference between UCL in M20 and normal glass in another flashlight. Guess which one is UCL


----------



## BMF (Sep 9, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> PS. Difference between UCL in M20 and normal glass in another flashlight. Guess which one is UCL


 




Which one is UCL?


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 9, 2008)

BMF said:


> Which one is UCL?



The M20 lens looks a lot clearer than the one on the left.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree but it could also be a byproduct of the depth of field in the photo. The M20 has the advantage of better focus in this particular shot.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 9, 2008)

RebelXTNC you're incorrect. Only the bezel of second flashlight is out of focus. Reflector and emitter are at the same distance as Olight's bezel and reflector. That's the difference between stock chinese lens and UCL.


----------



## divine (Sep 9, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The E2DL shares the short clip with a lot of other Surefire models. I own a handful of short-clipped Surefires and have found the clip to be one of the most reliable I have ever used on any light, from any Brand. Brand new, it's a bit of a tight fit. But the clip does loosen up a bit if you EDC the light. Even after that, it still gives good tension when clipped to the front pocket of a pair of pants.
> 
> Too white of a beam? That's like saying my girlfriend looks too much like a Supermodel. Aww man, that sucks.
> 
> But yeah, nearly no spill is spot-on. (Pardon the pun).


I guess I still can't get over why anyone would spend their time coming up with a bezel up clip. Maybe it's just because I don't wear a hat. 

Maybe I'm racist against white beamed flashlights. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> The M20 lens looks a lot clearer than the one on the left.


 
For me, it was the lens surrounded by the big, wide, shiny, stainless steel strike-bezel that gave it away. :lolsign:


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Two pics in (slightly) higer resolution. Two different angles and no bezel in M20.





Any difference?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2008)

divine said:


> I guess I still can't get over why anyone would spend their time coming up with a bezel up clip. Maybe it's just because I don't wear a hat.


 
It's mainly an issue of personal preference. Despite buying the M20, I actually prefer bezel-up carry; for the following reasons....

1- To the average police officer or LEO, a visible pocket clip attached to the front of a pants pocket usually equals "Knife." If you live in a place like NYC, the problem is even worse since every LEO knows to look for the tell-tale clip. The NYPD began cracking down on tactical folding knives several months ago. Even going so far as to classify them as illegal gravity knives all of a sudden. Dealing with the NYPD's hysteria is a pain. If I carry my lights bezel-up, only a complete idiot is going to mistake the item clipped to my pocket for a knife. Less hassle, less headaches. 

In fact, one CPFer was recently approached by a TSA agent in an airport restroom. The agent stopped him as he was about to exit the restroom. He wanted to know about the item that the CPFer had clipped to his pants pocket. It was a McGizmo light.... carried bezel-down. Yup, the agent thought it was a tactical folder.

2- For me, bezel-up carry presents a more natural draw from a pants pocket than bezel-down. There have been a couple of times when I really needed to reach for my Surefire C2 or L4, (or any number of 2xCR123 cell lights with carry clips) and bezel-up has always allowed me to draw the light very quickly, as it naturally falls into my hand in the perfect position to get a solid grip and hit the tailcap switch. 

With bezel-down, I have to use a pinch-grip when I first draw the light out of a pants pocket. This increases my odds of fumbling and dropping the light if I need to get it out in a hurry.

3- With bezel-up, no need to worry about other items in your pocket scratching up the lens as you carry your light in your pants pocket. The flip side is, if you're walking around in the rain, without an umbrella; your lens gets soaked with bezel-up carry. Had that happen a couple of times to me. But the rain never got in under the lens of any of my lights. 

Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## yalskey (Sep 10, 2008)

On a total side note...

Sometimes the level of thinking and discussion here on CPF get elaborate enough to become funny in context. I'm a sucker for it as well, but I can only imagine a non-flashlight nerd reading some of this stuff and shaking their heads in disbelief as to the nerdiness of this subject. Who would have thought all this detail and debate could go into the subject of "flashlights".

Not trying to troll or flame anything up, but sometimes the context of this subject just hits me as funny... like having a "sobering moment", you realize how inane this topic really is.

Ok, I'll shut up now.

p.s. Yes, I do realize that I'm wrapped up in this stupid addiction too.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 10, 2008)

yalskey said:


> Sometimes the level of thinking and discussion here on CPF get elaborate enough to become funny in context...I can only imagine a non-flashlight nerd reading some of this stuff and shaking their heads in disbelief as to the nerdiness of this subject.



Yup, it can get that way sometimes, but that is just part of the fun! Most of my friends think this hobby is insane, but, they simply haven't seen "the light."


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hrm... No way to really tell if it looks the same on your monitor or mine.
I'm tempted to get the Olive for the higher-quality aluminum, but personally like the look of the black light. I know it's a sickness, as the difference in quality likely will make no difference with my use.

How is it against US military OD or woodland camo?




phantom23 said:


> I made two pics earlier the same day and it looks slightly different:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 10, 2008)

It looks to me like the reflectors are not the same,the M20 has a slight OP and the CL1H has OP reflector.As I recall the CL1H uses UCL,If I'm not mistaken.:shrug:

[edited]unless you have taken the lens out of the M20


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2008)

yalskey said:


> p.s. Yes, I do realize that I'm wrapped up in this stupid addiction too.


 
Just sit back and enjoy your addiction. It's better that way.

Also, if a non-flashaholic stumbles onto CPF; they're not likely to stay long. If one of them does, and he starts flaming or trolling, the poor ******* will have Greta to deal with. So everything works out.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Just sit back and enjoy your addiction. It's better that way.
> 
> Also, if a non-flashaholic stumbles onto CPF; they're not likely to stay long. If one of them does, and he starts flaming or trolling, the poor ******* will have Greta to deal with. So everything works out.


  don't forget Empath


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> don't forget Empath


 
I guess nice guys can be.... intimidating? :shrug:


----------



## yalskey (Sep 10, 2008)

Wait, the olive M20 has higher quality aluminum? I think I heard somewhere that the aluminum was from the US for the olive colored one, but I didn't know it was higher quality. Is it 6065-T (or whatever it is) or not?

How come the olive one is called olive? In all the pictures I've ever seen it looks like a drab silver, which looks cool. Then again, the Olive Fenix stuff looks that way on the web, but when you actually get one, it looks olive for sure.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

They both use the same aluminuim, anodized in different colors.



TITAN1833 said:


> It looks to me like the reflectors are not the same,the M20 has a slight OP and the CL1H has OP reflector.As I recall the CL1H uses UCL,If I'm not mistaken.:shrug:
> 
> [edited]unless you have taken the lens out of the M20



Both have similar reflectors but the second torch doesn't have UCL (form Dereelight) but cheap chinese lens (sold separately and mounted in most budget flashlights).

PS. I'm doing runtime test/graph on 18650. After 15 minutes - nice flat regulation!:twothumbs

EDIT. Brightness is going down...:thumbsdow


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I guess nice guys can be.... intimidating? :shrug:


I was thinking,authoritative


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> They both use the same aluminuim, anodized in different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greeeaatt, I was hoping the regulation was flat.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

It's not great, it's bad. Is it really so hard to make step up and down circuit that only Tiablo (A8) and Regalight (WT1) did it?
Regulation in M20 is very similar to T20-M, and better than in T20-T.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> It's not great, it's bad. Is it really so hard to make step up and down circuit that only Tiablo (A8) and Regalight (WT1) did it?
> Regulation in M20 is very similar to T20-M, and better than in T20-T.



I've been using mine a lot over since I got it, which was 4 days ago and it seems bright still. Maybe since I didn't let it run down straight and have been using it sporadically instead, I haven't noticed it as much.

That's unfortunate, so I guess this isn't the ultimate light. 

Come on Olight make an updated M20 with a step up and down circuit (not now of course, wait for the next generation of LEDs to come out first)!


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> They both use the same aluminuim, anodized in different colors.



Here's my email from Fenix-Store:

Mr. Newb:
Thank you for your email. We have confirmed that the olive green M20 is a higher quality of aluminum that is produced here in the USA. That is why the price of the light is a little higher. It provides for a richer, deeper Olive green color. 

If you have any further questions, please let us know!

cheers


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> Here's my email from Fenix-Store:
> 
> Mr. Newb:
> Thank you for your email. We have confirmed that the olive green M20 is a higher quality of aluminum that is produced here in the USA. That is why the price of the light is a little higher. It provides for a richer, deeper Olive green color.
> ...



In real life use, I doubt you'll ever notice the difference between the two aluminum grades though.

I kinda wish I had gotten the Olive M20 for the USA metal though...:sigh:

I think I still like the black color better, but I haven't seen the olive in person so I don't really know.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> PS. I'm doing runtime test/graph on 18650. After 15 minutes - nice flat regulation!:twothumbs
> 
> EDIT. Brightness is going down...:thumbsdow


 Oh, this is a bit dissapointing.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 10, 2008)

good work olight i may have to get one :twothumbs


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

After 150 minutes (280 is 100%):


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> After 150 minutes (280 is 100%):



Seems alright, the runtime might actually make it to 3-4 hours till 50%.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Seems direct driven - this is not alright.
I'll to my test to 50% only. I'm doing it manually and I'm getting sick of it. It's 65% after 190 minutes!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 10, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Seems alright, the runtime might actually make it to 3-4 hours till 50%.


So you are saying 100% MAX for 3 hrs+ :twothumbs i.e 280/100%


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

100% for 2-2:20h would be great.

OK, I did it. First M20 runtime graph. I stopped at 47%. Warrior is DD with single Li-Ion. One good thing - it has low battery warning. After 208 minutes it started to blink 2-3 times every 20 seconds.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 10, 2008)

Guys I'm wondering what did you expect? Every flashlight that works with 2xRCR123 and 1x18650 is direct driven with single li-ion...


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nope. Olight might be the second...


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> 100% for 2-2:20h would be great.
> 
> OK, I did it. First M20 runtime graph. I stopped at 47%. Warrior is DD with single Li-Ion. One good thing - it has low battery warning. After 208 minutes it started to blink 2-3 times every 20 seconds.



3:20 minutes till 50% is alright.

Do you think it will run in regulation at 90 lumens? That's supposed to have 12 hours of battery life, I'd really like to see that runtime graph. (PLEASE!)


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually it's 3:32h to 50%.
It should run regulated on lower modes. I'm not sure about 12 hours, medium mode is as bright as high at the end of my test. I'd estimate up to 10hrs and less using 2xCR23A. I won't try, I almost passed last one. 215 minutes is toooo long for my patience.

PS. I used Trustfire 2500mAh 18650 cell. Runtime with AW's cell should be shorter because of less capacity (tested on CPF).


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Actually it's 3:32h to 50%.
> It should run regulated on lower modes. I'm not sure about 12 hours, medium mode is as bright as high at the end of my test. I'd estimate up to 10hrs and less using 2xCR23A. I won't try, I almost passed last one. 215 minutes is toooo long for my patience.
> 
> PS. I used Trustfire 2500mAh 18650 cell. Runtime with AW's cell should be shorter because of less capacity (tested on CPF).



So my 2600mah Tenergy's should give me a few extra minutes.

10 hours is still pretty sweet for the amount of light it puts out.

My old Gladius was 80 lumens and it only ran from about an hour. That's a 10x increase in efficiency.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 10, 2008)

You Tenergy's have about the same capacity as AW's (2-2,1Ah, Trustfires have about 2,4Ah)...


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> You Tenergy's have about the same capacity as AW's (2-2,1Ah, Trustfires have about 2,4Ah)...



Darn. Well I run the light at 90 lumens anyway, so it has plenty of runtime for me.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom23, thank you for that plot. I've been waiting for one of them to show up.


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 10, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I was soooo close to ordering this light, in fact, I thought this would be my first Lithium/Li-ion light. I already ordered a Pila IBS charger. :ironic:

I planned on a 18650 light for the additional capacity. Now I'm not so sure. 




phantom23 said:


> 100% for 2-2:20h would be great.
> 
> OK, I did it. First M20 runtime graph. I stopped at 47%. Warrior is DD with single Li-Ion. One good thing - it has low battery warning. After 208 minutes it started to blink 2-3 times every 20 seconds.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I was soooo close to ordering this light, in fact, I thought this would be my first Lithium/Li-ion light. I already ordered a Pila IBS charger. :ironic:
> 
> I planned on a 18650 light for the additional capacity. Now I'm not so sure.



I still love mine, you can't guage a light by stats on a chart.

Just get the M20, you will like it.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the M20's runtime chart. It was pretty much what I was expecting. Unless the light is set up to run on 18650's only, you are not going to get flat runtime with 1x3.7v cell. 

I also love the pics of the lens.... I wish my Spear had the same thing.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2008)

For those of you who got the O.D. M20 instead of the black version, does your light have a matte finish?

I got a black one, and the light is just a bit slick in the hand.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 11, 2008)

'woodrow' - it is possible.

It is matte in color but a bit slippy as well. I'd say it's like velvet.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 11, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Nope. Olight might be the second...



I don't think so. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/182724


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> It is matte in color but a bit slippy as well. I'd say it's like velvet.


 
That's not a good thing. Oh well.... I got mine for 50% off. 

Can't complain. :lolsign:


----------



## rantanplan (Sep 11, 2008)

I never understood why there was such a hype about this light ... besides both "preorder shows" there was no feature at all that made the M20 unique.

Why hasn´t anyone posted some info about runtimes at time? Fenix did that with the TK11 ... although their "graph" was a bit abstract . I as a dealer/manufacturer would have promoted a special feature like running flat on 18650s .. atleast here on CPF. 

A example for true regulation with 18650s is the Jetbeam III Pro IBS, which btw. runs only on 18650s ... but here you can see the downside of this circuit type, because after 1:30h the light is dead. A direct drive design reduces output gradually, but runs atleast twice that time. The thing, that you can barely distinguish 225 from 175 lumen, is a different one. Everybody should think about what´s important for him: runtime/versatility or constant max. output ... you can´t get both (atm).


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 11, 2008)

woodrow said:


> Thanks for the M20's runtime chart. It was pretty much what I was expecting. Unless the light is set up to run on 18650's only, you are not going to get flat runtime with 1x3.7v cell.
> 
> I also love the pics of the lens.... I wish my Spear had the same thing.



Perhaps I was expecting too much... The P2D gives pretty flat output off of a single cell, with at least a boost circuit for the 1xAA support.


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Sep 11, 2008)

So the Olive green really is better quality?:thinking:


----------



## yalskey (Sep 11, 2008)

MoreLumens4Me said:


> So the Olive green really is better quality?:thinking:


That's what I asked a page or two ago... didn't really get a straight answer though. I'm guessing, no, it's not better quality... it's just the metal comes from the USA, that's it.


----------



## chaOs85 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just recived a Jetbeam Jet-III Pro Ultra and it is a very nice flashlight, but should I have waited on the M20?

Any big pro or cons about the Jet-III?


----------



## woodrow (Sep 11, 2008)

rantanplan said:


> I never understood why there was such a hype about this light ... besides both "preorder shows" there was no feature at all that made the M20 unique.
> (atm).


 
I am a fan of the light... but I agree, it is not that it does anything "special" But, I like the weight and feel of the light, its great lens, bright beam and well spaced levels.... plus, it did not flake out on me like the Jet III did on my first day with it. (Which BOG took care of...good company)

I like it above all the other daily use lights I have bought for the sum of its strengths. It just seems to to everything well, and is as high quality in materialls (if not higher) of any SF I have owned. I love that it only cost $100, but I would not felt bad paying $250 for it. And that is why I feel it deserves the hype.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 11, 2008)

woodrow said:


> I am a fan of the light... but I agree, it is not that it does anything "special" But, I like the weight and feel of the light, its great lens, bright beam and well spaced levels.... plus, it did not flake out on me like the Jet III did on my first day with it. (Which BOG took care of...good company)
> 
> I like it above all the other daily use lights I have bought for the sum of its strengths. It just seems to to everything well, and is as high quality in materialls (if not higher) of any SF I have owned. I love that it only cost $100, but I would not felt bad paying $250 for it. And that is why I feel it deserves the hype.



I agree, if you just read about the light you might not think it's anything special.

But when you actually have it in your hand and are using it you'll understand why the light is so special. It's a bargain for $95 and a SCREAMING steal for the $56 shipped I got it for through the promotion.

About the battery life, I've been running mine for a little less half an hour a day for about a week on the high output setting and it hasn't died on me yet. Still bright too.

I'm happy with it.


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 12, 2008)

rantanplan said:


> Everybody should think about what´s important for him: runtime/versatility or constant max. output ... you can´t get both (atm).


 
Thats a very good point! A compromise was opt for longer runtime aka usable light when having cr123/18650 driver then to just follow the jetbeam and have pure regulation then dropping dead of light. :candle:


----------



## MattK (Sep 12, 2008)

rantanplan said:


> .. there was no feature at all that made the M20 unique.



The M20 is a flashlight with a ton of features; there's not much left to do that will be truly 'unique', in terms of features, in the flashlight world.

What Olight has has accomplished is the compliation and compounding of a large number of desirable features and put them into ONE FLASHLIGHT. It's the sum of the product which is so impressive; it's very bright, it's very well made, it's got tons of features (levels, modes, low battery indicator), it's made to be weapon mountable and use a pressure switch, it can run on a wide variety of power sources, it's using the latest emitter, it has a strike bezel, grip ring and pocket clip - all of which are REMOVABLE for user preference, it comes with GREAT accessories (holster, battery cartridge), it's a great size and weight, it balances huge output AND great runtime, etc, etc, etc....

It's hands-down the class leader. It does more, better than any other light in the class.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 12, 2008)

And it's the highest uality flashlight I ever had. Comparable to Surefire.:naughty:


----------



## yalskey (Sep 12, 2008)

MattK said:


> The M20 is a flashlight with a ton of features; there's not much left to do that will be truly 'unique', in terms of features, in the flashlight world.
> 
> What Olight has has accomplished is the compliation and compounding of a large number of desirable features and put them into ONE FLASHLIGHT. It's the sum of the product which is so impressive; it's very bright, it's very well made, it's got tons of features (levels, modes, low battery indicator), it's made to be weapon mountable and use a pressure switch, it can run on a wide variety of power sources, it's using the latest emitter, it has a strike bezel, grip ring and pocket clip - all of which are REMOVABLE for user preference, it comes with GREAT accessories (holster, battery cartridge), it's a great size and weight, it balances huge output AND great runtime, etc, etc, etc....
> 
> It's hands-down the class leader. It does more, better than any other light in the class.



Amen! I agree.

Come one 4sevens, where is my shipping notification?


----------



## Thujone (Sep 12, 2008)

MattK said:


> It's hands-down the class leader. It does more, better than any other light in the class.




Would you say it beats the new LP MRVsk?


----------



## MattK (Sep 12, 2008)

Plenty in stock here...


----------



## MattK (Sep 12, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Would you say it beats the new LP MRVsk?



It's a different class of light IMO; primary tactical vs thrower tactical.


----------



## Thujone (Sep 12, 2008)

Fair enough, looking forward to some runtime graphs on different levels with with 18650 compared to 2xcr123.


----------



## yalskey (Sep 12, 2008)

MattK said:


> Plenty in stock here...



Wait... what are you saying Matt? Are you telling me that you will sell me an M20? Hmmmm, hard to believe you would be so nice like that.



[/sarcasm]

p.s. That Olive one is tempting though... and you know, my wife needs one for her purse *cough**cough*... yeah, that's it. You know how women need high powered, high quality tactical flashlights in their purses? Yeah, I should probably get the Olive one for "her".

p.p.s. Is the color of the Olive one really all that olive? In all the pictures I've seen it looks like a dull silver.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 12, 2008)

Alright MattK you got my money,  as of 1134hrs. Can't wait to see what it can do with the smooth reflector I ordered. :thinking:


----------



## MattK (Sep 12, 2008)

The M20 Green is more greenish/tannish/grayish - not GREEN. More light green/beige with some gray to it.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## yalskey (Sep 12, 2008)

MattK said:


> The M20 Green is more greenish/tannish/grayish - not GREEN. More light green/beige with some gray to it.
> 
> Thanks for your support!



Kinda like a light green, tannish, beigish (is that a word, now it is), grayish, kind of dark yellowish purple with a hint of blue, but not really blue but orangey-ish clear... you know, olive.

LOL

I'm just play'in

p.s. Sent an email to 4sevens --- "uhhhhhmmmm, hello, I'm super impatient and overly nerd-tastic excited about geeky flashlight (of all things)... where's my M20????" He hasn't responded back yet... wonder why?


----------



## oren1s (Sep 13, 2008)

*Olight new M20 VS....*

Hi,

What do you think out there... Buying a new Olight Warrior with R2 or getting new SF C2 or Z2 or 6P and getting Malkoff dropping M60 (will wait for R2 ver. I have M60 Q5 in my SF M2)???


I know the Malkoff doesn't have the multi level and strobe, but i need it ad a duty light. for EDC i carry Olight T20.

Thanks.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Olight new M20 VS....*

I have a Surefire C2 w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in.

I also own an Olight M20 Warrior w/ R2 emitter.

I'd say it's a matter of which one you prefer.... Bezel-up carry, get the C2 with Gene's excellent drop-in.

Bezel-down more your style?.... Get the M20.


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 14, 2008)

so is this a TK10 beater?


----------



## chaOs85 (Sep 14, 2008)

One question.

Is the M20 worth getting if I got the Jet-III Pro Ultra?


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 14, 2008)

crazee horse said:


> so is this a TK10 beater?



depends on your preferences

__________TK10 vs M20
price: 1:0
beam smoothness: 1:0
throw: 0:1
18650 support: 0:1
lower low: 0:1
strobe: 0:1
grip ring, clip..: 1:1
build quality: 1:1
runtime and regulation with (R)CR123: 1:1
knurling: 1:0 (imho...)
design: 1:0 (imho...)
.
.
.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 14, 2008)

Last two things - matter of taste. Built quality: 1:2 for M20. It's closest to Surefire than any flashlight I ever had. It's better refined than Fenix. IMHO


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 14, 2008)

TK10:
- little bit heavier and feels more solid

M20
- nice spring loaded pin in tailcap
- low quality o-rings

Other things like threads, anodization, lens, reflector etc. seems absolutely comparable

So in my eyes it is still 1:1 :naughty:


----------



## divine (Sep 14, 2008)

chaOs85 said:


> I just recived a Jetbeam Jet-III Pro Ultra and it is a very nice flashlight, but should I have waited on the M20?
> 
> Any big pro or cons about the Jet-III?


IMO, the Sapphire lens in the Jet is tough to compete with. The Olight will not allow you to program modes... You can program the Jet without a strobe. You will have regulated output with an 18650, but can't use primaries in the light.

The lights seem to be very close to each other in brightness and quality.


----------



## divine (Sep 14, 2008)

MattK said:


> The M20 Green is more greenish/tannish/grayish - not GREEN. More light green/beige with some gray to it.
> 
> Thanks for your support!


It looks like a natural finish to my eye.


----------



## MattK (Sep 14, 2008)

yup - sorta HA natural with a green tint


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone else here think that the 'last-mode memory' feature actually removes the M20 from fitting the typical definition of a tactical light for security forces? They want, and seem to need, guaranteed MAX on activation. 

What am I missing with Olight targeting tactical usage for this light?


----------



## MattK (Sep 14, 2008)

The memory mode _guarantees_ that you'll have the desired level/mode on activation - that's precisely why the memory mode exists.

If you leave it on MAX as the memorized level it will be, "guaranteed MAX on activation." You would purposely have to change the memorized level/mode to have a different result.

Also, any tactical user doing a forced entry or similar is most definitely going to check their memorized output mode/level just as surely as they'll make sure they've got a round chambered in their weapon.


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Fair enough, looking forward to some runtime graphs on different levels with with 18650 compared to 2xcr123.



Me too! 

I'd rather have 1-1.5 hours of dependable, I know high is high, over 2.5 hours of unregulated output. That's what the lower modes are for, when I don't need high.

phantom23 was good enough to provide an 18650 runtime graph earlier.


----------



## MiniLux (Sep 14, 2008)

While talking of quality ....
As to my experience I don't think it does really fit the promotionally induced 'hard to take' military image at all:
mine dropped out of my pocket for about 50 cm on the kitchen floor (when getting up from the seat) and didn't work right afterwards for level changes (fully erratically changes on CR/RCR123, just working opposite on 18650, having to twist bezel down for changes, losing it for keeping) 
Wouldn't have mind if this had happened with a 25$ DX light, but to my opinion this is completely unacceptable for a >100$ 'high quality' light :scowl:
I've contacted the CS from Battery Junction and they asked me to send the light back on RMA for an exchange.
Will send it back on monday and then seeing forward as for the result....

MiniLux


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2008)

MattK said:


> The memory mode _guarantees_ that you'll have the desired level/mode on activation - that's precisely why the memory mode exists.


Not exactly, memory mode guarantees *'last'* level, and as you point out it is up to the customer to guarantee *last=desired*. 

I do agree that equipment checks would always be done before specific operations, and hopefully before a shift, but *** happens and once the day has started it happens more. The modes are there and if they are used, it is then up to the customer to remember and get it back, Tactical lights are suppose to prevent accidents with a desired consistent operation. In this light mode-change is equal memory-change and I'm thinking it's not going to fly.

Well it's just my opinion, and maybe I'm totally wrong as I can't believe I'm the only one who has raised the issue.

Any LEO or military personnel care to comment?


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 14, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> Me too!
> 
> I'd rather have 1-1.5 hours of dependable, I know high is high, over 2.5 hours of unregulated output. That's what the lower modes are for, when I don't need high.
> 
> phantom23 was good enough to provide an 18650 runtime graph earlier.



Believe me, the light dims over the course of its 3 hour runtime, but it isn't all that noticeable in actual use.

Looking at a graph isn't the same as actually using the light.

If the light is on max and your batteries almost dead, it still puts out a whole lot of dependable light.

I actually left the light on and let it drain for more than an hour (after using it for 15-30 minutes every day for a week) and I got bored waiting for it to die. It was still outputting far more than my old Gladius did and the I (and many others) still consider the Gladius a great tactical light with plenty of output.

So even when the batteries on the verge of empty it still produces tactical amounts of light that exceed the high-end tactical lights of the last generation.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 14, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> Not exactly, memory mode guarantees *'last'* level, and as you point out it is up to the customer to guarantee *last=desired*.
> 
> I do agree that equipment checks would always be done before specific operations, and hopefully before a shift, but *** happens and once the day has started it happens more. The modes are there and if they are used, it is then up to the customer to remember and get it back, Tactical lights are suppose to prevent accidents with a desired consistent operation. In this light mode-change is equal memory-change and I'm thinking it's not going to fly.
> 
> ...



I've used lights for tactical purposes before and I don't see how this is a problem.

If you're worried about not having full output, leave it on MAX, it has plenty of runtime so you don't have to worry about it.

It's really as simple as that.


----------



## nypdcar1 (Sep 14, 2008)

nice one day i will get one i love the m20:thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Sep 14, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> Not exactly, memory mode guarantees *'last'* level, and as you point out it is up to the customer to guarantee *last=desired*.
> 
> I do agree that equipment checks would always be done before specific operations, and hopefully before a shift, but *** happens and once the day has started it happens more. The modes are there and if they are used, it is then up to the customer to remember and get it back, Tactical lights are suppose to prevent accidents with a desired consistent operation. In this light mode-change is equal memory-change and I'm thinking it's not going to fly.
> 
> ...



Using this logic that means no multi-level light should be used for tactical purposes and that seems a bit absurd to me. There are a wide variety of switching methods but if the users fails to check his equipment than ANY of them could fail to meet his needs. 

It's really simple. If you're doing a forced entry you are knowingly entering into a life and death situation:
-Put in fresh batteries.
-Pre-set output.
-Check magazine
-chamber round
-safety off

I'm no LEO/Military user myself but I've talked to hundreds of them. Trust me - they check out their equipment before going into harms way. Once the adrenaline is pumping it's too late.


----------



## etc (Sep 14, 2008)

MiniLux said:


> While talking of quality ....
> As to my experience I don't think it does really fit the promotionally induced 'hard to take' military image at all:
> mine dropped out of my pocket for about 50 cm on the kitchen floor (when getting up from the seat) and didn't work right afterwoods for level changes (fully erratically changes on CR/RCR123, just working opposite on 18650, having to twist bezel down for changes, losing it for keeping)
> Wouldn't have mind if this had happened with a 25$ DX light, but to my opinion this is completely unacceptable for a >100$ 'high quality' light :scowl:
> ...



Overpriced Chinese lites. For that kind of money, I would rather get a Surefire. 

Fenix L2D series do not withstand heavy usage either. I just had one fail on me again, second time within the last year.


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 14, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Believe me, the light dims over the course of its 3 hour runtime, but it isn't all that noticeable in actual use.
> 
> Looking at a graph isn't the same as actually using the light.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know outside 250 vs. 200 lumens isn't huge, but this light is the reason I'm finally jumping into LiIon lights. I just received my Pila charger, but don't have any batteries yet. If I'm gonna get higher output without sacrificing too much run time with RCR123s, I can go that route vs. 18650. With AW cells, two RCR123 are 1500 maH vs 18650 at 2200 maH.


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 14, 2008)

etc said:


> Overpriced Chinese lites. For that kind of money, I would rather get a Surefire.
> 
> Fenix L2D series do not withstand heavy usage either. I just had one fail on me again, second time within the last year.



Rubbish. My L1D has taken some serious falls (one 8' on hard tile floor), and still works great. Many other forum members here also have had good experience with Fenix and others. Granted every manufacturer has their lemons/unexpected failures (Surefire included). Despite that, Olight is relatively new, and I would also like to know more on durability.


----------



## MattK (Sep 14, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> .... two RCR123 are 1500 maH vs 18650 at 2200 maH.



Not quite; when cells are in serial configuration (+ to -) their voltage doubles, not their capacitance; in parallel configuration (+ to +, -to -) the capacity is doubled and the voltage remains unchanged. To double voltage AND capacity you need 4 batteries. 

Thus 2 RCR123A in serial are ~7.4V and lets say 750mah(5.5Wh) , 1x18650 is ~3.7V at 2200mah (8.14Wh) but this assumes that all else is equal - which it's not as the 18650 has much lower internal resistance and those RCR123A aren't really going to deliver 750mah. Realistically, assuming a light engine optimized for RCR123A vs one optimized for 18650 the 18650 will deliver about twice the runtime, not 50% more.


----------



## MattK (Sep 14, 2008)

etc said:


> Overpriced Chinese lites. For that kind of money, I would rather get a Surefire.



Yah, these comments always elicit a great response.


----------



## polarbear84 (Sep 14, 2008)

Could someone recommend me decent batteries and charger for the M20?


----------



## Thujone (Sep 14, 2008)

one thing about the capacities. rcr123 may be advertised at 750mah but they are at most 550 and mostly 500mah. Whereas 18650 cells are usually very accurate. I am not sure why there is so much exaggeration on rcr123s.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 14, 2008)

etc said:


> Overpriced Chinese lites. For that kind of money, I would rather get a Surefire.
> 
> Fenix L2D series do not withstand heavy usage either. I just had one fail on me again, second time within the last year.


 
I would too. A 200+ lumen (not blue beamed) Surefire that will work well on an 18650!!! I would pay $300 for that kind of light...Is there one you could suggest? 

I mean, I have played with a U2, and L5 and almost bought one of each during Sportsman's Warehouse's last clearance sale when I could get either (or both) for 1/2 off... but I as worried about U2 tailcap issues and did not like the donut hole. Then the L5 for $95 was REALLY tempting.... if it would have been even as close to the Fenix T1 in brightness, I would have gladly bought it....but I just could not make myself do it and take the performance drop.

I do like high end lights, so the $$$ is not a problem. I like Surefire's....I have bought over 10 of them. I bought a E2DLed...and I liked it, except I wanted a little more side spill... and the 6Pled....well, 80 lumens of blue light was not that impressive to me.

I AM NOT BASHING SUREFIRE! I have spent more $$$ on them than many of their "Superfans" who so quickly come in to defend them when they feel they are being bashed....which is fine. And I do not want to start any kind of "flame war" 

But, for those who jump in with "I would rather buy a Surefire" comments when slamming a kind of light that Surefire does not even offer....200 lumens, (yes, I know you can sit on a pre-order list for unseen lights for 6 months or so...) multi level, 18650 cabible etc... I think your not being realistic or fair. 

I would also (most likely...after I have seen one or at least read some members comments or a good review) rather have a Surefire....but as for Right Now.... they make nothing in this lights league. When they do.... I will verry likely be a happy customer again.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2008)

MattK said:


> Using this logic that means no multi-level light should be used for tactical purposes and that seems a bit absurd to me.
> ...


It doesn't mean that at all. Look at SF and Fenix TK series, they have multiple modes but when you want max you can get it without wondering what mode your in. On the TK series you have to check the bezel position, but just tighten it down. The typical tactical light does not require the light to be lit to establish a known state.

Anyway it is just a question, and not everyone works the same way.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2008)

*Quick top to bottom Review*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

I've had my black Olight M20 Warrior for a few days now. So I decided to do a quick review, starting with the tailcap. The first time I unscrewed it, I dropped it. Since it is marketed as a tough tactical light, I decided just to rinse off the tailcap with running tap-water. (Not something I normally do with my lights, except for my Surefires). The tailcap is water-tight. I wiped off the water, tossed my last two Duracell CR123 cells into the light, screwed the tailcap back on, and fired it up with no problems at all. If you're looking for a tailcap specifically designed for striking an attacker, you're better off with a Surefire E2DL or E2D. However, the tailcap on the M20 can be pressed into service for such a role. In such a situation, you're not likely to strike an Attacker square on. You're more likely to hit him at a bit of an angle. As such, this tailcap can induce quite a bit of pain. Not sure if Olight specifically designed the tailcap with that in mind, but it works great that way. The tailcap is excellent.

Moving on to the grip-ring.... I took mine off the instant I tried the light on for size. The grip-ring is far too sharp and thin. My first Surefire was a C2 model, and I have yet to encounter a metal grip-ring that comes even close to how well the thick, rubber, grip-ring works on my C2 model. The metal grip-rings on my Gladius and Fenix TK10 were also disappointments. Two small problems when removing the grip-ring on the M20.... You lose the light's lanyard attachment, and the threads used to screw on the grip-ring become exposed. Unlike my TK10, you don't get a spare, smooth, metal ring to put over the Olight's threads. And such a ring would really be useful since it would fit over the top of the clip of the M20 for an even more secure hold of the clip itself.

Speaking of the clip, it's the wrap-around variety. Such clips are fine, if they are designed to fit into a groove on the body of the light in order to keep them from shifting around. The M20 clip fits into a groove. While it's more secure with the grip-ring in place, the clip never let me down in all the times I've clipped the light to my pants pocket. Quick withdrawl and insertion caused no shifting of the clip at all. The body of the clip is fine. So is the portion that wraps around the barrel. But the point at which those two meet, is very thin. (It has to be, since the grip-ring literally fits over the top of the clip). This thin amount of metal has me concerned as to the long-term durability of the clip. 

The body or barrel of the M20 is of good thickness. Two things I don't like about it. One, despite the clear similarity of the checkering to Inova's T-series line of lights; the checkering on the barrel of the M20 is surprisingly shallow. (It looks to be cut deeper in all of the pics I've seen of the M20). My 2007 Inova T3 has a very secure grip, thanks to the deeply cut checkering. My Olight M20 can get a bit slick in the hand. Very surprising and a bit unfortunate. It also doesn't help that one of the two flat panels on the barrel seems to be positioned perfectly where the flats of my finger tips end up; after pulling the light from my pants pocket and gripping the barrel. Falls into the same spot each time. 

The other thing I don't like is more subjective. There's no need to put a mall-ninja favored name on this great light. M20 would have been fine. Perhaps Olight believes the light will sell better with a cool name. (They wouldn't be the first company to make such a mistake). I'd much prefer it if the word "Warrior" wasn't imprinted on the barrel. 

The ring, for lack of a better word, that you can grip in order to change setting is nicely done. Very simple and very nice. Thanks to the memory feature, this is one of the few lights out there that can be set to turn on in strobe mode. A nice feature for LEOs or Operators who like their Gladius but are perhaps looking for a brighter version that also features a grip-ring. 

Below the head is the strike bezel. While not as aggressive as what you'll find on some other lights also equipped with a strike bezel, it will definitely get the job done. Best part is, it can be removed if you want something that won't scare the sheeple. One nice attention to detail is that the lens is nicely recessed even with the strike bezel removed. No need to worry that the lens might be easily scratched or broken if you drop the light. 

A word about the included accessories....

The holster is the best freebie holster I have ever seen, hands down. The lanyard is also a cut above the rest. You get an actual metal lobster-claw ring on the end, instead of a circular piece of dental floss that you have to fold over. 

I have not used the battery magazine. Mainly because the light does not rattle with 2xCR123 cells in place. I see the battery magazine as being more useful for swapping out nearly dead cells with a fresh set in only a few seconds. It's doubtful anyone will realistically need to do that. But it's nice having that option, and makes for a good way to carry spare primaries; if you decide to use the holster.

Overall: I'm happy with this light. Would prefer a more secure grip. Wish the checkering was better. And I'd make the flats on the barrel narrower. It's nice how you can customize this light to your own tastes by removing those features that you feel you don't need. Being able to use more than one battery type is also a plus. However, like my Tiablo A9S, the M20 seems to give overall better performance with primary CR123 cells. The beam is perfectly circular. (At least on my sample). A nice hotspot, better than useable sidespill, and surprisingly good throw. Not as good as my A9S, but still; very impressive. (Sorry guys, no digital camera to take beamshots). Despite the light's size, I found it very comfortable clipped to the front pocket of a pair of pants. For those of you looking for a brighter Gladius or Typhoon II replacement, and you can live without the ramping effect or the ability to change modes with only one hand, the Olight M20 Warrior is worth looking into.

*EDIT ~ *Forgot to mention that my M20 is the version with the R2 emitter.


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 14, 2008)

MattK said:


> Not quite; when cells are in serial configuration (+ to -) their voltage doubles, not their capacitance; in parallel configuration (+ to +, -to -) the capacity is doubled and the voltage remains unchanged. To double voltage AND capacity you need 4 batteries.
> 
> Thus 2 RCR123A in serial are ~7.4V and lets say 750mah(5.5Wh) , 1x18650 is ~3.7V at 2200mah (8.14Wh) but this assumes that all else is equal - which it's not as the 18650 has much lower internal resistance and those RCR123A aren't really going to deliver 750mah. Realistically, assuming a light engine optimized for RCR123A vs one optimized for 18650 the 18650 will deliver about twice the runtime, not 50% more.



Thanks for correcting me! Learn stuff all the time here.


----------



## Wattnot (Sep 14, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> Does anyone else here think that the 'last-mode memory' feature actually removes the M20 from fitting the typical definition of a tactical light for security forces? They want, and seem to need, guaranteed MAX on activation.
> 
> What am I missing with Olight targeting tactical usage for this light?


 
I am with you on this. I was about to order one but stopped to think about it some more when I read of this "feature." This is why I went with the P2D over the Olight T10 last year.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> I am with you on this. I was about to order one but stopped to think about it some more when I read of this "feature." This is why I went with the P2D over the Olight T10 last year.


 
I don't see what the issue is. 

If you want your light to turn on in Max brightness mode, just set it to that mode before stepping out the door. That's what I did with my M20 the first night I went out with it clipped to my pocket. Before putting on my shoes, I checked my light. It was set to strobe mode. I cycled it until I reached High mode, clipped the light to my pocket, and walked out the door. 

How is the memory mode feature a problem?


----------



## baterija (Sep 14, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> Any LEO or military personnel care to comment?



My take is don't worry about marketing. We get hung up on the word tactical here and get images of Hollywood movies. I prefer duty light as it's more descriptive. Plenty of LEO and military use their lights for many, many things that don't involve kicking in doors and going in guns blazing. The light does need to be ready for something like that worst case. The individual LEO or military member will decide if a light fits their unique situation.

My take on the M20 vs the Tk10 for on duty:
- the M20 is more flexible - low and strobe
- the flexibility requires "maintenance" of the memorized mode to make sure you aren't surprised and also costs you the ability to check/change modes with the light off
- If being visually stealthy with the light exposed and turned off matters, I don't like either of them. I don't like the stainless steel bezel or the "copper colored" ring (with grip ring off).
- Only one of the 4 M20 modes would be bad for the short range fight if it came to screwing up.

Is one tactical and the other not? Who cares. They both are what the are. You could call them both "cute and fuzzy bunny" lights and they still would operate in the same way. Maybe they could call it the M20 Snuggler 

...as long as they don't engrave "Snuggler" and a picture of a bunny on the side.


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Olight new M20 VS....*

For a duty light, I would go for the Malkoff M60 in the 6P for the reason of realiablity and carry CR123 spares. Gene's creations are highly reliable were as the M20 is new and totally untested in the field. One CPFer on another thread said he dropped his M20 and the torch was acting funky afterwards. The current Olight warranty doesn't even cover electrical circuit failures. What does that say?

I have the M20 and love it but I wouldn't trust it as a duty light yet.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 15, 2008)

baterija said:


> ... Maybe they could call it the M20 Snuggler
> 
> ...as long as they don't engrave "Snuggler" and a picture of a bunny on the side.


 
 Too funny... thanks for this morning's laugh!


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, I searched and this question doesn't seem to have been asked...

Are the pills glued or thread locked in? I'm hoping they wouldn't be too hard to swap as future emitters come out...


----------



## SilentK (Sep 15, 2008)

hey monocrom, do you think this would stack up against something lower priced such as a a fenix p3d or the newer pd30?


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 15, 2008)

baterija said:


> -
> Is one tactical and the other not? Who cares. They both are what the are. You could call them both "cute and fuzzy bunny" lights and they still would operate in the same way. Maybe they could call it the M20 Snuggler
> 
> ...as long as they don't engrave "Snuggler" and a picture of a bunny on the side.


 
I like to take my M20 Snuggler to bed and keep me safe.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2008)

SilentK said:


> hey monocrom, do you think this would stack up against something lower priced such as a a fenix p3d or the newer pd30?


 
I own a Fenix P3D Q5. Side-by-side, the M20 is brighter on the same settings. (Except for low-mode, where the M20 appears to have a very slightly lower Low than the P3D). 

M20 definitely has the better beam. Just as round as the P3D, but with significantly more sidespill. It's the throw that really sets these two lights apart. My P3D is decent, my M20 crushes it for throw. Both lights have a simple UI. The P3D normally rides in the breast pocket of my uniform, without a clip or holster. Certainly couldn't pull that off with my M20. 

If you need something that's compact & lightweight, the P3D has a huge advantage over the M20. For everything else, I'd go with the M20.


----------



## MattK (Sep 15, 2008)

If you need something smaller and lighter there's always a T20.


----------



## MattK (Sep 15, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> OK, I searched and this question doesn't seem to have been asked...
> 
> Are the pills glued or thread locked in? I'm hoping they wouldn't be too hard to swap as future emitters come out...



They're either thread locked or really tight - I couldn't get it out in a casual effort.



baterija said:


> My take is don't worry about marketing. We get hung up on the word tactical here and get images of Hollywood movies. I prefer duty light as it's more descriptive. Plenty of LEO and military use their lights for many, many things that don't involve kicking in doors and going in guns blazing. The light does need to be ready for something like that worst case. The individual LEO or military member will decide if a light fits their unique situation.
> .....
> Is one tactical and the other not? Who cares. They both are what the are. You could call them both "cute and fuzzy bunny" lights and they still would operate in the same way.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 16, 2008)

M20 doesn't work with regulation on single Li-Ion but 2xRCR123 won't give decent runtime. There is one solution. 18350 Li-Ion cells!:naughty:


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 16, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> M20 doesn't work with regulation on single Li-Ion but 2xRCR123 won't give decent runtime. There is one solution. 18350 Li-Ion cells!:naughty:


you know they are unprotected - but the light will blink and tell you when they are flat


----------



## Thujone (Sep 16, 2008)

The two of those will be much longer than an 18650.. Have you tested them?

Based off of KD numbers they are 4.5cm each, whereas a trustfire 18650 is 7cm. That makes for an extra 2cm to try and stuff in there.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thujone said:


> The two of those will be much longer than an 18650.. Have you tested them?


2 x 18350's will be 2mm longer than 1 18650 
same width as 18650 but only 35mm long instead of 65mm long for the 18650's if that makes sense


----------



## Thujone (Sep 16, 2008)

I updated my post above Glenn. I agree that is what it *should* be, but going off KDs measurements that is not the case. That said I have ordered a pair to try out in my MRV.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thujone said:


> I updated my post above Glenn. I agree that is what it *should* be, but going off KDs measurements that is not the case. That said I have ordered a pair to try out in my MRV.


me to buddy we will have to see if we wasted our $$ 
its misleading because it states length and width as same so whats height? it must be a square battery LOL 
Length: 1.77" 
Width: 1.77" 
Height: 1.26" 
Weight: .16oz Length: 4.50cm 
Width: 4.50cm 
Height: 3.20cm 
Weight: 4.50gram


----------



## Thujone (Sep 16, 2008)

The measurement had better be off on their page.. 4.5cm for a 18350 is simply not an 18350 it would be an 18450.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 16, 2008)

must just be a typo surely - one of us should email and clarify because if its wrong they should refund us - but check the measurements on this site http://www.szwholesale.com/ultrafire-18350-1200mah-rechargeable-batteriesuf-p-1856.html
and these other references to them in other forums - they seem to be same size just fatter http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ceived-my-ruyan-titanium-e-cigar-today-5.html http://translate.google.com.au/tran...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=Jpw&sa=G http://translate.google.com.au/tran...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=Jpw&sa=G


----------



## Thujone (Sep 16, 2008)

All i know is that if they fit and if they are at least 2/3 of their stated capacity i will be ecstatic...


----------



## Thujone (Sep 16, 2008)

Another question. Does the M20's low battery notification work on 2 cells or only with 18650? Cause if it works with these cells that may be a reason to jump on one


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 16, 2008)

Can anyone test when low battery warning starts with two CR123? I'm afraid that the voltage will be too low for two unprotected 3.7V li-ions.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 16, 2008)

just took my dog for a walk and yes my m20 running on 2x16340's started to flash every 20 seconds telling me they were flat (had them in for a while tho)


----------



## hdohdo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

look at the diagramms http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=60366&page=2 (posting no 84)
and http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf (flux/current ; foreward current/foreward voltage)

so it can be estimatet that the "battery low"-warning will be initiated near 3V.

Each cycle to 1,5V (resp. 3 V; two cells) will IMHO cause irreversible damage to the Lithium-Ion cells.

Dirk


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 16, 2008)

hdohdo said:


> look at the diagramms http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=60366&page=2 (posting no 84)



Last post is no. 43...


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Sep 16, 2008)

hdohdo said:


> look at the diagramms http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=60366&page=2 (posting no 84)



Or https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2626189&postcount=40 in the review section of this forum.


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Sep 16, 2008)

I still would if someone knows and I know I have asked this before so sorry for that but I have still not gotten a confident answer on what the difference between the olive green and black versions are and why the olive green one cost more at four sevens? IS THERE ANY DIFFERENCE?


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 16, 2008)

MoreLumens4Me said:


> I still would if someone knows and I know I have asked this before so sorry for that but I have still not gotten a confident answer on what the difference between the olive green and black versions are and why the olive green one cost more at four sevens? IS THERE ANY DIFFERENCE?



There's no practical difference.

Supposedly they used metal sourced from the USA for the Olive one but it's the same quality metal.

Pick whatever one looks better to you.

I have black and it's a great flashlight, my favorite so far.


----------



## nismotor (Sep 16, 2008)

Yea, it's just the fact that its USA sourced Aluminium for the Olive, everythign else is same exact specs like shomie911 said.

Personally, metal is metal, no matter where it's from. It really comes down to the craftmanship & QC of the manufacturer.:twothumbs


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love my Chinese flashlight from USA sourced Aluminium :twothumbs


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 16, 2008)

Sector7 said:


> I love my Chinese flashlight from USA sourced Aluminium :twothumbs



That's pretty funny!


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, for your advice.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 17, 2008)

if i had my time again (i would do it all againeyain - there's a song in there) i would buy the olive one as i have been using mine for work and because it has sharp corners on the ring grip and on the end of the tail cap the HAIII is chipping off  also the clip is only painted and that is scratching off a bit to - i do like the black color but the olive/green/sliver color would hide the chips.
this is my only gripe on the light - should have ordered a smo reflector to see how far she throws because even with the op it does throw further than i would have expected (does make the DBS cough a little)
buy the way the M20 is about half the size in real life than it looks in the pictures.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 17, 2008)

I received my Black M20 a few hours ago. It's a very nice light, simple user interface, nice clip & combat ring. I purchased the SMO reflector along with the package, the beam is still very nice with the smooth reflector in there. 

If you compare it next to my TK11 the M20 takes the cake when comparing the beam and the intensity of the hotspot. I will take the two out tonight and see which one throws further, at this point it looks like the M20 will beat the TK11. 

You can tell it is brighter than the numerous Q5 lights I have, but it is not an "O'my god that is so much brighter" light. The hotspot intensity to my eyes is were you really see the difference. 

Nice job Olight, it fits perfectly in a SF V70 holster bezel up of course. Now we just need to get a ring to cover up the exposed area where the combat ring is.


******Update*******: I took the M20 and TK11 out for a throw down and the M20 was clearly the winner.


----------



## MiniLux (Sep 18, 2008)

News as for this, managed to fix the malfunction by myself 

Seems as if not the drop caused the malfunction, but changing the reflector several times. The pill is maintained at the front by a sturdy metal ring, pushing it down against the back of the head.
But as the reflector screws into the pill, it happens also to unscrew it when changing the reflector if the ring is not fixed very well 

I screwed down the front ring firmly, and now it works properly again

So no RMA-return for this one 

MiniLux



MiniLux said:


> While talking of quality ....
> As to my experience I don't think it does really fit the promotionally induced 'hard to take' military image at all:
> mine dropped out of my pocket for about 50 cm on the kitchen floor (when getting up from the seat) and didn't work right afterwards for level changes (fully erratically changes on CR/RCR123, just working opposite on 18650, having to twist bezel down for changes, losing it for keeping)
> Wouldn't have mind if this had happened with a 25$ DX light, but to my opinion this is completely unacceptable for a >100$ 'high quality' light :scowl:
> ...


----------



## BMF (Sep 18, 2008)

Any volunteers getting the run time for low mode in different sizes of batteries 2xCR123, 2xRCR123 and 18650?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2008)

djblank87 said:


> Nice job Olight, it fits perfectly in a SF V70 holster bezel up of course.


 
Really?? :huh:

Oh Sweet! :twothumbs


----------



## Aaron (Sep 18, 2008)

*Problems with Olight M20*

For some reason the low battery indicator on my Olight M20 will flash 3 times, even when my battery is nearly fully charged. The instructions say that it will flash 3 times every 20 seconds when they are low, but mine are not low. It usually happens when I first turn it on and it blinks rapidly 3 times. When I leave it on, it does not flash like that again. It only does it when I initially turn it on. Later, after a long runtime, it will begin to flash like that again, and has continued to run on the highest setting for quite a long time, indicating that it is again premature. My battery is an Ultrafire 2400, which I got new with the light. Does it just need to be used/drained a few times before the light stops doing this, or is there something wrong with the M20 itself?

Thanks


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Olight M20*

I've noticed that my M20 starts flickering when the battery voltage drops below 3.6V. At this voltage there is not more than 10-20% of energy left in the 18650 battery. And because the light is unregulated it still can work for an hour or so. I agree that the limit could be lower, but at least it will be very safe to use unprotected cells.

But it doesn't flash when you switch it on and the battery is fresh so maybe there is something wrong with your light.


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 18, 2008)

MiniLux said:


> News as for this, managed to fix the malfunction by myself
> 
> Seems as if not the drop caused the malfunction, but changing the reflector several times. The pill is maintained at the front by a sturdy metal ring, pushing it down against the back of the head.
> But as the reflector screws into the pill, it happens also to unscrew it when changing the reflector if the ring is not fixed very well
> ...



Good news on a number of fronts!

Your M20 isn't busticated. 
It isn't so fragile.
Pill might be user remove able.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Olight M20*



jirik_cz said:


> I've noticed that my M20 starts flickering when the battery voltage drops below 3.6V. At this voltage there is not more than 10-20% of energy left in the 18650 battery.



jirik_cz, PM sent.


----------



## Scott Green (Sep 18, 2008)

I finally got to put mine to use last night, I am doing some security work at a freight yard. So my partner thinks he sees somthing by one of the trailers, a good 500 ft away. No problem for this light, did the job nicely.

Also, I would agree with others, this light is smaller than I thought it would be......perfect size for EDC, and the holster that it comes with is way to good to be included for free. All in all, I am very pleased with this light.....can't wait to see what Olight comes up with next!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Olight M20*



Aaron said:


> My battery is an Ultrafire 2400, which I got new with the light. Does it just need to be used/drained a few times before the light stops doing this, or is there something wrong with the M20 itself?
> 
> Thanks


 
At first, I was thinking there might be something wrong with your M20. But then you mentioned using an Ultrafire rechargeable cell. While their chargers are decent, Ultrafire cells are about as consistant as the sanity level in a mental institution. Sometimes decent, sometimes sporadic, sometimes won't-work-right-out-the-box!

Test your M20 with two CR123 cells or an AW 18650 if you have one. If the light then keeps doing the same thing, send it back for a replacement.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 18, 2008)

+1 on the ultrafire 18650 batteries,I had two in a WF-500 when I went to charge them one did charge the other dead 

I often wonder if ultrafire salvage 18650's from lap top batteries and re-label them


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 18, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Really?? :huh:
> 
> Oh Sweet! :twothumbs


 
Yep, as long as you remove the ring and clip. That is a major must have for me, I like all my smaller lights to be able to fit in a SF V70. I took the M20 out last night, it's a damn good thrower with the SMO reflector. It out threw my BOG Q5, Malkoff M60 and Fenix TK11 with no problems. It's like a pencil beam with a decent amount of spill.


----------



## etc (Sep 18, 2008)

Sector7 said:


> I love my Chinese flashlight from USA sourced Aluminium :twothumbs




LOL

Any beam shots?


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 18, 2008)

djblank87 said:


> Yep, as long as you remove the ring and clip. That is a major must have for me, I like all my smaller lights to be able to fit in a SF V70. I took the M20 out last night, it's a damn good thrower with the SMO reflector. It out threw my BOG Q5, Malkoff M60 and Fenix TK11 with no problems. It's like a pencil beam with a decent amount of spill.


I'm thinking of getting a SMO reflector for my M20 and just wanted to know if it makes much difference than the OP - because I am amazed how far this tiny light throws as it is :thumbsup:
PS: do have any pix or could you take some of the diff in throw between OP & SMO?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 3, 2008)

A fellow CPFer mentioned that a Fenix P1 will fit neatly into one of the side pockets of the M20 holster. (It won't be a perfect fit, as the P1 is rather short and will need to be fished out of the side pocket. Still, a good idea to carry a spare light in the Olight holster).

I don't own a P1, so I tried a couple of other lights in one of the side pockets. My Inova X1 was, ironically, a poor fit. But the thicker Dorcy Super 1 Watt was a perfect fit. (Carried Bezel-up). The top of the bezel is actually flush with the top of the holster. A good, snug fit; without being too tight. Gives you the option of instantly reaching for a single CR123 light that gives lower-output for close-up chores. It's not a tactical light, but a good way to make the Olight holster more versatile. The Dorcy is also quite a bit cheaper than a Fenix P1, and can be found at your local Target store. 

For those unfamiliar with this light, here's a review....

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/dorcy_super1w.htm


----------



## mechBgon (Oct 3, 2008)

Glenn7 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a SMO reflector for my M20 and just wanted to know if it makes much difference than the OP - because I am amazed how far this tiny light throws as it is :thumbsup:
> PS: do have any pix or could you take some of the diff in throw between OP & SMO?


 
I have both reflectors. The difference in throw doesn't seem to be very great to my naked eyes. I lent out my digital camera, but should be getting it back this weekend, so if no one else posts pics, I'll try to do that Sunday night.


----------



## MarkIAlbert (Oct 3, 2008)

Noobiwan said:


> I received the M20 this morning of Sept. 6th (I bought the light as a gift for my brother for his birthday) and what a nice looking light it is. It's a little longer than the CL1HV4 and TK11 even without the strike bezel and a wee bit skinnier.
> 
> The beam itself is ringy, but that has never bothered me. Even with the OP reflector, it seems to have a smaller, more intense hot spot than the TK11. These are just "white wall comparisons" and by no means a review, I don't wanna tick people off for giving bad info.
> Overall, this is one sexy, sleek looking light. I'm very happy with the buy and I'm sure my brother will love his new toy. The M20 will do the job it's intended for nicely. This gift will bring him to the "light" side I'm sure.:laughing:
> ...



How does the light compare to the Dereelight CL1HV4? Did you get the R2 version of the Warrior?


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 3, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> I have both reflectors. The difference in throw doesn't seem to be very great to my naked eyes. I lent out my digital camera, but should be getting it back this weekend, so if no one else posts pics, I'll try to do that Sunday night.


Thanks buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 4, 2008)

MarkIAlbert said:


> How does the light compare to the Dereelight CL1HV4? Did you get the R2 version of the Warrior?



M20: Built better, throws better, nicer tint (I have R2 WH), higher price, regulated over 5V.


----------



## MarkIAlbert (Nov 8, 2008)

MarkIAlbert said:


> How does the light compare to the Dereelight CL1HV4? Did you get the R2 version of the Warrior?



Follow up: I have both lights now, with both sets of reflectors, both in R2.

Having used them both, the Warrior seems better made. Hands down the winner on fit, finish and ergonomics. It also out throws the Dereelight and has lots of good spill.

That being said, the Dereelight is smaller and makes a better EDC.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2008)

MarkIAlbert said:


> Get both!


 


You responded to a post you made yourself, back in October.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 9, 2008)

Why would Cree go to the trouble of making a premium R2 emitter, then mount it incorrectly under the dome? :shrug:

My M20 is made really well, but the emitter they should have rejected makes a stinker of a beam, especially when I use the smooth reflector.


----------



## MarkIAlbert (Nov 9, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> You responded to a post you made yourself, back in October.



 That's embarrassing. Serves me right for spending so many hours on the computer.


----------



## yalskey (Nov 9, 2008)

I had an M20 Premium. It was poorly made. The low battery flicker kept blinking even though I had fresh batteries in it, and the clicky switch went bad after only a week or so of very mild use.

I returned it for a refund and got a CL1H v4 with an R2 emitter. Much better made. Feels better overall, and it's smaller. Seems like it is brighter and throws farther too, but that's subjective (I didn't compare them side by side).

I'm very disappointed in the M20's quality, and I know I'm not a fluke... others on CPF have complained about these issues too.

I'm very impressed by the CL1H, and I think it's great that it is upgradeable and takes P60 drop-ins. Plus, it's regulated on 18650's, unlike the M20.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2008)

MarkIAlbert said:


> That's embarrassing. Serves me right for spending so many hours on the computer.


 
Don't feel bad. Look on the bright side.... You already took your own advice, and got both.


----------



## okbohn (Nov 9, 2008)

yalskey said:


> I had an M20 Premium. It was poorly made. The low battery flicker kept blinking even though I had fresh batteries in it, and the clicky switch went bad after only a week or so of very mild use.
> 
> I returned it for a refund and got a CL1H v4 with an R2 emitter. Much better made. Feels better overall, and it's smaller. Seems like it is brighter and throws farther too, but that's subjective (I didn't compare them side by side).
> 
> ...


 
I've had the opportunity to play with a number of the Olights and have been quite impressed. Every company will have a lemon occasionally. I am glad you got yours taken care of.


----------



## gchronis (Nov 19, 2008)

*How do you swap out the button?*

Hi all,

I just received by M20 today from battery junction!!! Awesome!!! Incredible throw. I love this light!

Question for you all: How do you swap out the button for the white one? Do you just pry the one that is there off by pulling it or is there another way? I don't want to mess anything up. Also, the white button seems slimmer than the black one. would it tailstand with the white in place?

Thanks, George.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: How do you swap out the button?*

You need to unscrew each part od the switch. Rubber button is the last one...







It won't tailstand.


----------



## gchronis (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: How do you swap out the button?*

I see. What kind of tool did you use to unscrew it from the inside? I see two dents in there that I could possibly stick a home made wire U in and try to unscrew it or I could use pliers. Is there something special that I don't know about?


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 20, 2008)

You can try it with the bent wire but snap ring pliers work best,or needle nose pliers if you have a small set,sometimes scissors works,just keep note of dissembly and you'll be fine .


----------



## Milly (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: How do you swap out the button?*

a tweeser is easy to do it!


----------



## Milly (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey! I heard Olight have call back parst of M20 for this problem. You could request for replacement.


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 20, 2008)

I couldn't be happier with my M20 R2,took it out to a farmers field the other night and i lit up a tree a good 800ft away,my friend was so impressed he said he was buying one.
Oh and the cop that stopped to see what we were doing,he's getting one too. He had a 4D MagLooked like a candle compared to the M20.
The cop said he saw the beam pointing up at the sky several kms away.

Take care


----------



## Burgess (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, it's quite an impressive flashlight !

:thumbsup:

_


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 21, 2008)

Milly said:


> Hey! I heard Olight have call back parst of M20 for this problem.


 
:huh2:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 21, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> :huh2:


 
I think he means "recall, due to malfunctioning low-battery indicator."

More like, if your M20 starts acting up, they'll replace it for you.


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 22, 2008)

So that's why mine had a line across the low battery warning paragraph in the owners manual.
Don't care anyways,i use a 18650 in it.

Take care


----------



## hiluxxulih (Nov 22, 2008)

I just ordered me one  no wall or stray animal will be safe :devil:


----------



## Burgess (Nov 22, 2008)

Bet you'll like it. :thumbsup:


Please let us know what you think.



I only hope that Olight *doesn't* offer it in Stainless Steel or Titanium . . . .



Otherwise, i'd feel the need to buy *another* one.


_


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 22, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Bet you'll like it. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Please let us know what you think.
> ...


 
Stainless steel ?Titanium? NOOO! My wallet hates you guys...


----------



## MattK (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL - the conversation has been had but it might be too expensive for the M20. Now one of the smaller lights...


----------



## hiluxxulih (Nov 28, 2008)

:twothumbsHoly crap this light rocks :twothumbs its every bit as good as my old Surefire U2 for $200.00 less (I sent the u2 back after a weekend because it sunk in I spent a load of money on it) I will give a real world report as to durability , Battery junction shipping rocks too. I think I will attack it with a sharpy and blacken the silver bezel though .


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 28, 2008)

I love lighting my neighbours house down the block with it


----------



## darkninja67 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been using this light for over a week now and use it for my tours while doing security work. It is quite impressive throw-wise. I do not know the distance but I can look into rooms well over 200' away with clarity.

One thing I noticed is that the tailcap finish does appear to be wearing. Kind of odd as my Surefire has never shown any wear in that area. I use a holster with both.

Good light though and am looking for a single cell that offers good performance.


----------



## MattK (Nov 30, 2008)

hiluxxulih said:


> :twothumbsHoly crap this light rocks :twothumbs its every bit as good as my old Surefire U2 for $200.00 less (I sent the u2 back after a weekend because it sunk in I spent a load of money on it) I will give a real world report as to durability , Battery junction shipping rocks too. I think I will attack it with a sharpy and blacken the silver bezel though .


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 30, 2008)

darkninja67 said:


> It is quite impressive throw-wise. I do not know the distance but I can look into rooms well over 200' away with clarity.


 
200+ ft is not even trying for this light. I've lit up trees a good 800ft away in a farmers field.
We have the Dereelight DBS and a couple others that are in the "throw king" league,then you have everything else. The M20 is at the top of the hill in that catagory as far as throw goes.
I find the greenish tint perfect for outdoors.


----------

